# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة السبت 4 / 6 / 2016 م

## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*[/
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباح النور والسرور عليكم يا صفوة
وشكرا جزيلا حبيبنا الصاااااقعة علي الصحيفة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الصاقعة . . . مجهوداتك مقدرة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبده جابر : طبيب المريخ ليس له علاقة باصابات الملاعب

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
شن مهاجم المريخ عبده جابر النيران على طبيب الفريق دكتور عمد وقال ان لا علاقة له باصابات الملاعب و قال انه لا يثق فيه نهائيا وليس له علاقة بطب الملاهب وكان دكتور عماد قد وصف نجوم المريخ بالمتمردين و اكد خلال حديث للصدي ان اللاعبين يدعون الإصابة للحصول على مستحقاتهم المالية


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ليمونة: الكشوفات جاهزة كيف يطالب الوالي بتعيينه رئيسا للمريخ


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال السيد خالد ليمونة عضو المكتب القيادي لتحالف المريخ ان المفوضية تسلمت الكشوفات و لا ادري كيف يطالب الوالي بتعيينه رئيسا للجنة تسيير جديدة وهو من إستقال من آخر مجلس و قال ان رئيس المريخ السابق هو من اوصل المريخ لهذه المرحلة من الديون و تسبب في خروج الفريق الافريقي و قد يصل لحرمان المريخ من الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز طالما انه يعترض قيام الجمعية العمومية و قال ليمونة ان تعيين الوالي ليس حلا بل سيزيد الامور تعقيدا و يصل بالمريخ لمرحلة خطيرة من الديون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تحالف المريخ يدعو لاجتماع خطير



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
دعا تحالف المريخ لإجتماع مهم اليو بعمارة التبلدي و ذلك لإتخاذ قرار حاسم حول الراهن المريخ بتعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة بقيادة جمال الوالي و يتوقع ان يشارك كل ابناء المريخ بتحالف المريخ في إجتماع اليوم الحاسم و ذلك من اجل إيقاف خطوة تعيين الوالي عبر لجنة تسيير قادمة لثلاثة اشهر و هو ما إعتبره التحالف تجاوزا للقانون و خاصة ان القائمة التي تريد ان تنافس التحالف لا تملك العضوية التي تجعلها في موقف القوة و يجدر ذكره ان عدم ترشح الوالي كان قد تسبب في ربكة لمجموعة المجلس السابق الذي خطط للتعيين للخروج من النفق الذي وصل اليه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*السودان يتحدي سيراليون في التصفيات الافريقية

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يحل منتخبنا ضيفا مساء السبت على نظيره سيراليون بعاصمة الأخير فري تاون ضمن الجولة الخامسة لمنتخبات المجموعة التاسعة التي تضم إلى جانب المنتخبين كل من ساحل العاج والجابون البلد المنظم للبطولة وذلك في جولة المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقررة في 2017 بالجابون،
كما تعتبر مباراة السبت في ذات الوقت، المباراة التنافسية الثالثة بين منتخبات السودان وساحل العاج وسيراليون، حيث تحتسب نقاط المباريات التي تتواجه فيها تلك المنتخبات مع بعضها، دون اعتبار لمبارياتها ضد المنتخب الجابوني الذي يشارك من أجل التصنيف الشهري للمنتخبات.
خطر الغياب الذي يواجه السودان عن النهائيات الإفريقية في 2017، منذ آخر مشاركة له في نهائيات 2012 بغينيا الإستوائية - الجابون، سببه أن الفوز هو الخيار الوحيد أمام صقور الجديان لضمان استمرار حظوظهم في التواجد بالجابون، حتى ولو حصل على البطاقة الثانية "صاحب أفضل ترتيب ثاني"،فإن انسحاب تشاد من المجموعة السادسة التي تضم كل من نيجيريا وتنزانيا ومصر، أضعف من أمله.

لكن التعادل مع سيراليون أو الخسارة من منتخبها يعني وضع السودان تحت رحمة نتيجة المباراة الأخيرة بالمجموعة والتي تجمع بين سيراليون بملعبها مع ساحل العاج، ولهذا فإن الفوز فقط الذي يرفع رصيد السودان إلى 7 نقاط هو الخيار الأوحد، لأن فوز منتخب سيراليون صاحب النقطة الواحدة يقوي آماله في خطف البطاقة الثانية عن المجموعة، بل حتى التعادل يرفع نقاطه إلى 2 وحال فوزه على ساحل العاج في آخر المباريات يستطيع أن يرافقها لنهائيات الجابون.

يحل السودان في الترتيب الثاني بمجموعته بعدد 4 نقاط جمعها من فوزه في أولى المباريات باستاد حليم/ شداد بالعاصمة الخرطوم، على سيراليون بهدف من ركلة جزاء للاعبه رمضان عجب 
في يونيو 2015، ثم تعادله مع ضيفه ساحل العاج 1-1 باستاد المريخ في مارس الماضي، بينما خسر مباراة في ذات الشهر من نظيره العاجي بأبيدجان 0-1.
وقد أعد المدير الفني لصقور الجديان محمد عبد الله "مازدا" لاعبيه بشكل جيد، بداية بـ3 تدريبات بالعاصمة الخرطوم أيام 27 و28 مايو الماضي، قبل أن يغادر إلى العاصمة الكينية نيروبي فجر يوم 29 من ذات الشهر ويتدرب ليومين قبل أن يواجه المنتخب الكيني يوم 31 ويتعادل معه 1-1، ثم اتجه إلى سيراليون فجر الأول من يونيو ، وخاض تدريبه الأول عصر الخميس وسيتبعه بآخر ختامي مساء امس الجمعة.
ويعول منتخب السودن على هيكل مميز من لاعبيه ذوي الخبرة من لاعبي الهلال والمريخ وبعض الأندية الأخرى، مثل حارس الأهلي الخرطوم أكرم الهادي سليم، وفي الدفاع ثنائي المريخ أمير كمال وأحمد عبد الله ضفر وظهير الهلال الأيمن الطاهر الحاج، وفي الوسط كل من القائد مهند الطاهر بشة ورمضان عجب، وفي الهجوم مدثر كاريكا وعنكبة وصلاح الجزولي.
اليوم 01:36 AM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / يحل منتخبنا ضيفا مساء السبت على نظيره سيراليون بعاصمة الأخير فري تاون ضمن الجولة الخامسة لمنتخبات المجموعة التاسعة التي تضم إلى جانب المنتخبين كل من ساحل العاج والجابون البلد المنظم للبطولة وذلك في جولة المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقررة في 2017 بالجابون،
كما تعتبر مباراة السبت في ذات الوقت، المباراة التنافسية الثالثة بين منتخبات السودان وساحل العاج وسيراليون، حيث تحتسب نقاط المباريات التي تتواجه فيها تلك المنتخبات مع بعضها، دون اعتبار لمبارياتها ضد المنتخب الجابوني الذي يشارك من أجل التصنيف الشهري للمنتخبات.
خطر الغياب الذي يواجه السودان عن النهائيات الإفريقية في 2017، منذ آخر مشاركة له في نهائيات 2012 بغينيا الإستوائية - الجابون، سببه أن الفوز هو الخيار الوحيد أمام صقور الجديان لضمان استمرار حظوظهم في التواجد بالجابون، حتى ولو حصل على البطاقة الثانية "صاحب أفضل ترتيب ثاني"،فإن انسحاب تشاد من المجموعة السادسة التي تضم كل من نيجيريا وتنزانيا ومصر، أضعف من أمله.

لكن التعادل مع سيراليون أو الخسارة من منتخبها يعني وضع السودان تحت رحمة نتيجة المباراة الأخيرة بالمجموعة والتي تجمع بين سيراليون بملعبها مع ساحل العاج، ولهذا فإن الفوز فقط الذي يرفع رصيد السودان إلى 7 نقاط هو الخيار الأوحد، لأن فوز منتخب سيراليون صاحب النقطة الواحدة يقوي آماله في خطف البطاقة الثانية عن المجموعة، بل حتى التعادل يرفع نقاطه إلى 2 وحال فوزه على ساحل العاج في آخر المباريات يستطيع أن يرافقها لنهائيات الجابون.

يحل السودان في الترتيب الثاني بمجموعته بعدد 4 نقاط جمعها من فوزه في أولى المباريات باستاد حليم/ شداد بالعاصمة الخرطوم، على سيراليون بهدف من ركلة جزاء للاعبه رمضان عجب 
في يونيو 2015، ثم تعادله مع ضيفه ساحل العاج 1-1 باستاد المريخ في مارس الماضي، بينما خسر مباراة في ذات الشهر من نظيره العاجي بأبيدجان 0-1.
وقد أعد المدير الفني لصقور الجديان محمد عبد الله "مازدا" لاعبيه بشكل جيد، بداية بـ3 تدريبات بالعاصمة الخرطوم أيام 27 و28 مايو الماضي، قبل أن يغادر إلى العاصمة الكينية نيروبي فجر يوم 29 من ذات الشهر ويتدرب ليومين قبل أن يواجه المنتخب الكيني يوم 31 ويتعادل معه 1-1، ثم اتجه إلى سيراليون فجر الأول من يونيو ، وخاض تدريبه الأول عصر الخميس وسيتبعه بآخر ختامي مساء امس الجمعة.
ويعول منتخب السودن على هيكل مميز من لاعبيه ذوي الخبرة من لاعبي الهلال والمريخ وبعض الأندية الأخرى، مثل حارس الأهلي الخرطوم أكرم الهادي سليم، وفي الدفاع ثنائي المريخ أمير كمال وأحمد عبد الله ضفر وظهير الهلال الأيمن الطاهر الحاج، وفي الوسط كل من القائد مهند الطاهر بشة ورمضان عجب، وفي الهجوم مدثر كاريكا وعنكبة وصلاح الجزولي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كفرووتر تكشف لجنة تسيير المريخ الجديدة 
كفرووتر / خاص/
 استطاعت كفرووتر ان تكسر حاجز السرية و تكشف عن لجنة تسيير المريخ الجديدة و التي تتكون من جمال الدين محمد عبد الله الوالي رئيسا و الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي نائبا له و عصام الحاج امينا عاما و نادر مالك امينا للخزينة و متوكل احمد على نائبا للامين العام و عضوية شقاق و مدني الحارث و عبد الرحمن ابراهيم و كابتن معتصم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اعضاء بجمعية المريخ يلجاؤن للفيفا لتعطيل تعيين الوالي رئيسا للمري

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تفيد متابعات كفرووتر ان اللجنة القانوينة للحراك الديقراطية قد كلفت محامي سويسري لرفع شكوى ضد ما اسمته الحرب على الديقراطية و ذلك لايقاف تعيين الوالي و العودة للجمعية القانونية و يجدر ذكره ان ابن المريخ الفاتح مختار هو من يتراس اللجنة القانونية لمناهضة التعيين بالمريخ و يتوقع ان ترسل اللجنة صورة من الشكوى للاتحاد العام باعتباره مسئولا عن اابندية الحدترفة التي تمثل في بطولات الكاف و التي ينضوي المريخ تحت لوائه و التي يجب و حسب نص القانون ان تكون خالية من الديون للسماح لها بالتصديق وهو ما لم يحدث باعتبار ان ديون المريخ وصلت لرقم كبير و تم تضمين الراهن في الشكوى و ملابسات التعيين لــــــ(13) عاما بالمريخ و تغييب الديمقرايطة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اهلي الخرطوم يفجر المفاجاة ويقترب من التعاقد مع مازدا


قالت أنباء في الخرطوم اليوم السبت ان مجلس إدارة نادي الاهلي الخرطوم اقترب من التعاقد مع مدرب صقور الجديان محمد عبد الله مازدا لتدريب الفرسان وعلمت(سودانا فوق) ان إدارة الاهلي اجتمعت مع مازدا قبل مغادرته لسيراليون وعرضت عليه الأمر ولم يرفض مازدا العرض وإنما طالب بمهلة لدراسة الامر

قالت أنباء في الخرطوم اليوم السبت ان مجلس إدارة نادي الاهلي الخرطوم اقترب من التعاقد مع مدرب صقور الجديان محمد عبد الله مازدا لتدريب الفرسان وعلمت(سودانا فوق) ان إدارة الاهلي اجتمعت مع مازدا قبل مغادرته لسيراليون وعرضت عليه الأمر ولم يرفض مازدا العرض وإنما طالب بمهلة لدراسة الامر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء الصاقعة ومنعم على الابداعات

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والي الخرطوم يوافق علي تعيين جمال الوالي رئيسا للمريخ



ترددت أنباء مؤكدة ل (سودانا فوق)ان والي الخرطوم  عبد الرحيم محمد حسين وافق علي تعيين جمال الوالي رئيس لنادي المريخ للجنة تسيير جديدة وكان عدد من اعضاء مجلس الشورى قد عقدوا اجتماع اليوم مع والي الخرطوم وتناولها معه الافطار ووعدهم بحل الأزمة المريخية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالصورة ..فيصل العجب حضورا في اغاني واغاني



شهد إستديو برنامج أغانى واغانى خلال فترة تسجيل الحلقات حضور عدد من نجوم الفن والرياضة والمجتمع الذين حرصوا على متابعة بعض الحلقات إهتماما منهم بالبرنامج الكبير وتشجيعا لفريق العمل ،وكان أبرز الحاضرين الموسيقار بشير عباس الذى إلتقى الأستاذ السر قدور وقدم حديثا طيبا لأبناءه الفنانين حول الرسالة السامية للفن ،كما حضر الفنان الكوميدى جمال حسن سعيد بعض حلقات البرنامج من خلف الكواليس و أشاع حضوره أجواء من المرح  بروحه الطيبة الى جانب كابتن السودان والمريخ السابق فيصل العجب الذى تم الترحيب به من قبل الفنان أحمد الصادق وأستقبل بعاصفة من التصفيق داخل الأستديو ،ولاعب الهلال السابق أحمد حضرة والشاعر الأستاذ عبدلله البشير والسيد محمد بحر والفنان الموسيقى محمد سليمان المزارع
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ليمونة: الكشوفات جاهزة كيف يطالب الوالي بتعيينه رئيسا للمريخ


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال السيد خالد ليمونة عضو المكتب القيادي لتحالف المريخ ان المفوضية تسلمت الكشوفات و لا ادري كيف يطالب الوالي بتعيينه رئيسا للجنة تسيير جديدة وهو من إستقال من آخر مجلس و قال ان رئيس المريخ السابق هو من اوصل المريخ لهذه المرحلة من الديون و تسبب في خروج الفريق الافريقي و قد يصل لحرمان المريخ من الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز طالما انه يعترض قيام الجمعية العمومية و قال ليمونة ان تعيين الوالي ليس حلا بل سيزيد الامور تعقيدا و يصل بالمريخ لمرحلة خطيرة من الديون






و هل الوالي هو من طالب بتعيينه رئيساً للجنة تسيير جديدة . . . الوالي جاء نتيجة ضغط من كبار المريخ و جماهيره
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والي الخرطوم يجتمع بجمال الوالي

 
يعقد الفريق اول مهندس عبد الرحيم محمد حسين والي ولاية الخرطوم اجتماعا هاما اليوم مع السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السابق للترتيب من اجل عودة جمال لرئاسة نادي المريخ عبر لجنة تسيير جديدة تقود النادي في المرحلة القادمة والعمل علي حل كافة المشاكل التي تواجه النادي الاحمر في الفترة الاخيرة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*(بي ان سبورتس) تنقل مباراة السودان وسيراليون



اعلنت شبكة قنوات (بي ان سبورتس) نقل مباراة المنتخب السوداني ونظيره السيراليوني المقامة عند السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم بفري تاون ضمن تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الجابون 2017 .. وسيكون هناك استديو تحليلي يسبق انطلاقة المباراة يشارك فيه المدرب محمد علي دينلسون.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تشكيلة صقور الجديان امام نظيره السيراليوني

 

يدفع الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا مدرب المنتخب الوطني بالتشكيلة التي ستواجه المنتخب السيراليوني بأرضه التي تتكون من اكرم الهادي في حراسة المرمي .. امير كمال .. علي جعفر .. معاوية فداسي .. اطهر الطاهر رباعي الدفاع .. نزار حامد .. رمضان عجب .. ابو عاقلة .. مهند الطاهر رباعي الوسط .. صلاح الجزولي .. مدثر كاريكا ثنائي المقدمة الهجومية.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هل الفرحة بعودة جمال ام جيب جمال الوالي لايحتاج لهتافات الوالي يحتاج مشاركة كل الافراد

 

تغريدة واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
هل الفرحة بعودة جمال ام جيب جمال
الوالي لايحتاج لهتافات الوالي يحتاج مشاركة كل الافراد

المواقع الاسفيرية تتناقل الخبر
في ثواني
الكل يصيح بعاجل
هل الجميع مدرك ان عودة جمال لن تكون كالسابق
هل نحن جاهزون لمعاونة الرجل
هل فرحتنا فقط للاحساس بعدم المال؟؟
ام حال الفريق والغليان؟؟
ماذا سنقدم عربون لتلك الفرحة!!!
ماهو دور كل شخص فينا ؟؟
هل سالت نفسك ماذا ستقدم ان عاد جمال؟؟؟
هل سنعتمد فقط علي جيب جمال
هل جمال يملك القوة المالية الضاربة الان؟؟؟
هل سنلتف حول الرجل ونقفل جيبه بالطبله والمفتاح؟؟
ام سنعاود نفس السناريو ؟؟؟
هل سنصالح انفسنا ونتصالح مع الواقع القادم؟؟
ماهو المطلوب من جمال ان وصل!!!
كلها اسأله مطلوب تحاوب عليها قبل اطلاق الافراح!!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ماهو دور جمال
وماهو دورنا
وماهو دور الاقطاب واصحاب المبادرات!!!
تجربة الشهور الماضية هل ستكون باب جديد لموسم الهجره الي المريخ!!!
هل اتعلمنا واستوعبنا الدرس جيدا
ام سنواصل نفس السناريو الاكتفاء فقط بالمشاهدة من منازلنا وانتقاد التيم واطلاق العنان لكلماتنا في القروبات ونرجع للتنظير الفني والتنظير الاداري!
جمال ان عاد لن يستمر طويلا ان لم تفعل الجماهير وقفتها الدائمة مع الكيان والادارة،،،
جمال ممكن يمد يد العون في بعض الاحيان
ممكن يسخر لنا بعض العلاقات
ممكن يكون باب اطمئنان للاعبين
لكن ثم ماذا بعد؟؟؟؟؟
هل سنكتفي بالنفرات والمدرجات فاضية!!!
وهل النفرات سنضمن نجحاها شهريا؟؟؟
هل سيعانون مشرفي القروبات في استقطابها ويرجعوا لاسلوب الحزف والمناشدة وتشغيل مكبرات الصوت الواتسابيه لاستجلاب النفرات!!!
القادم ضخم وكبير
لانفرح كثيرا ونقول ان جمال وصل ومشاكل المريخ خلاص اتحلت
درس التسعة شهور ممكن يعود لو الجمهور رجع لنفس العادة القديمة
الفرج والتنظير ورفع سقف الطموحات والضغط علي الادارة والخ،،،،،
جمال لايملك عصا موسي
ولاخزائن قارون
جمال رجل اعمال ومستثمر
ان عاد لن يعود بنفس القوه السابقة ،،
الخلافات الحزبية ستضعف قوتة
هل نعوض تلك القوة ونكون نحن اقرب الية من الحزب؟؟؟
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
اين المنادون بالدمقراطية منذ فترة التمديد الاولى!!!
ماهي المعوقات في الفترة السابقة حتى يمدد للتسير!!
هل المعوقات ذالت الان لانعقاد الجمعية!!!
اين هم والمريخ من تدهور لتدهور!!!
اين انتم منذ تحديد فترة التسير بثلاث اشهر فقط وحصل تمديد؟؟؟
لماذا لم تنادون باهلية الحركة الرياضية!!!
فجاءة الان تم افشال الديمقراطية؟؟؟
المريخ يعاني وانتم تحاربون الوالي؟؟؟
ماذا قدمتم انتم للمريخ طيلة التسعة اشهر الماضية ؟؟
فقط التسعة اسهر منذ استلام ونسي ورفاقة التسيير؟؟
اسستم ودعمتم منبر الصحيفة لتلميعكم فقط !!!
ماذا قدمتم للكيان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تسمعون كره المدرج لكم ؟؟
نتمني ان تختفي الاصوات النشاذ حتي تسير مركب المريخ الكيان فقط
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
الوالي سيعود؟؟
ام ستعمل الايادي الخفية علي افشال عودة الوالي !!!
الثمانية واربعين ساعة كفيلة لكشف كل الحقائق والاقنعة
كل هدفهم عدم عودة الوالي
السؤال
هل يحاربون الوالي في شخصة لخلافات شخصية؟؟
ام هل يحاربون المريخ لاجندة زرقاء خارجية؟؟؟
من المستفيد الاول من صراعات المريخ؟؟
الاجابة هي من تحدد لكم لماذا يحارب الوالي ؟؟
يمكرون وينكر الله بهم
ربنا يبعد عننا كل من اراد بالمريخ السوء،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
الدعم ثم الدعم ثم الدعم
دعمت لجنة التسيير الحالية ولم تستفيد من الدعم بالصورى المثلى
هل الدعم القادم سيوظف في طريقة الصحيح
الجماهير ستدعم لكنها ستطالب ان تشعر بان دعمها ساعد الكيان الجماهير عايزة تحس بان دعمها شكل خارطة الطريق للمريخ
الدعم هو خارطة الطريق لمريخ مؤسسي غير ذلك سنلف في نفس الدائرة لسنين وسنين،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
لابد من تنظيم العمل في الفترة القادمة
لابد من بتر كل الشوائب السالبة
الباعوضهه الواحدة ممكن تساهر بمنزل كامل يسكنه عشرة اشخاص!!
لابد من محاربة هذه الباعوضه حتي يستقر النوم عند الباقين ،،
بعديها لابد من ردم المستنقع الذي يولد الباعوض،،،
لو لم ننظف القروبات وبعديها المدرجات وبعديها شجر اللبلاب المتسلق لن ينصلح الحال!!!
اطفال الانابيب سيشكلون تكتلات في الايام القادمة فقط لانتصارات شخصية لهم وهمية !!!!
الانتباه ياخوان في مقبل الايام والشاذ عن المسيرة لابد من بتره
القادم لايحتمل القسمة علي اتنين
نكون او لانكون فقط
من ينتظر الوالي يكون هو البنك الزولي عليه مراجعه نفسه!!!
من ينتظر الوالي علي انه شوال قروش مراجعه نفسه!!!
من ينتظر الوالي انه ساحر سيغير الواقع بجرة قلم سينتظر كثيرا!!!
لن يتغير الحال لو لم نلتف حول الكيان ويوظف الدعم في المسار الصحيح،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
اندية الوطن العربي جميعها تمر باذمة مالية
الاستثمار في الجماهير هو الحل
وقبل ذلك لابد من مؤسسية الصرف المالي ،،
المريخ الان في مفترق طرق
علي الجميع ربط الاحزمة والتكاتف والترابط وقبلهم الدعم المالي للادارة والدعم المعنوي للاعبين والفريق،،،
لابد من محاسبة اي مقصر
مؤسسية الصرف المالي والاداري مخرجنا من الورطة
الوالي يحتاج الي اصغر مشجع في ابعد ولاية،،
قبولك بالتواجد في القروبات معناها الموافقه علي الدعم
قبولك التواجد في القروبات ليس للاخبار
تواجدك لنقد الذات ودعم الكيان وحراسة المريخ من الايادي التي تسعى الي تدمير المريخ
كن عين للادارة وعين للنادي وحارب كل الظواهر السالبة ،،،،،،
القادم لايحتاج الس هتاف
القادم يحتاج الي كشكه الجيوب
وبناء المريخ ،،،
كشكش جيبك وشارك في بناء مستقبل المريخ
دعمك اليوم سيفتح لك الباب غدا لرئاسة النادي
ادعم والادارة تستثمر والعائد لمريخ البطولات،،،،
دعواتكم للمريخ الكيان
رمضان علي الابواب المريخ ينتظر دعواتنا،،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
تغريدة مرورية
وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
اصل واتصل
اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع
الطريق ملك للجميع فلاتفتكر انه ملكك وحدك وتقعد تشتم في خلق الله،،،
طول بالك من اجل عيالك
تزكر دائما
ان اسرتك وعيالك في انتظارك
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا انا اخطاءنا في يوم من الايام،،،،،،،،
====================
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسي مصطفى
سبحان مغير الاحوال

سنا ضد عودة جمال الوالي و لن نقف على الاطلاق ضد رغبة اي مريخي يريد ان يخدم الاحمر و يقوده الى العلالي ولكننا اصبنا بدهشة من موقف الاستاذ عصام الحاج و نادر مالك الاخير بعد انقلاب خطير جدا في المواقف و الاراء.
عصام الحاج او كما يلقبونه بالاستاذ كان يناضل من اجل الديمقراطية و يرفض التعيين في مجالس المريخ رغم انه لاول مرة في تاريخه في العمل الاداري دخل لنادي المريخ عبر بوابة التعيين.
اما الاخ نادر مالك الذي قضى ثلث عمره في بلاد العم سام و بلد الديمقراطية و الذي كان يرفض العمل بالتعيين في مجالس المريخ اكثر من مرة انقلب فجأة على الديمقراطية و تخلى عنها بين ليلة و ضحاها تحت ستار مصلحة المريخ و ظل ينادي بالتعيين .
نسأل الاستاذ نادر مالك ما الجديد الذي جعلت تتبدل و تغير العباءة التي كنت ترتديها و ترتدي جلباب التعيين و الانقلاب على المباديء فجأة دون مقدمات.
نعم ان الوضع في المريخ وصل مرحلة خطيرة جدا و لكن هل سأل الاستاذين عصام الحاج عثمان و نادر ابراهيم حسن مالك نفسيهما من تسبب في الوضع الذي يعيشه المريخ و ما هي الاسباب التي جعلت المريخ مدانا و يعجز عن الحركة لانه وصل مرحلة خطيرة بسبب الديون التي تصل الى ما يفوق الــــــ(39) مليارا.
كان يمكن ان تزف كل جماهير المريخ و ابناء النادي الوالي لمنزله بحي الصفاء و تصفق لمن طالبوه بالعودة ان عاد عبر الجمعية العمومية و لكن ان يحرم كثيرون من حقهم الانتخابي فهذا ليس بمنطقي على الاطلاق.
اما حديث الاستاذ عصام الحاج عن ان جل عضوية المريخ ليسوا بمريخاب و انهم لا يستحقون الانتماء لنادي المريخ فهذا حديث لم يحالف الاستاذ فيه التوفيق على الاطلاق لان الاستاذ دائما كان مدافعا عن حقوق الآخرين وعن كرامة المريخاب و لكنه فجأة يصفهم بغير المريخ و ان من ينتمون اليه يجب ان يدفعوا مليون جنيه شهريا للتصويت في جمعياته اعتقد انه حديث غير موفق و هو وضع الاستاذ عصام في موقع الديكتاتور بعد ان كان راعيا للديمقراطية.
بحديث الاستاذ عصام الحاج يمكن ان نطلق على المريخ نادي الصفوة وليس الشعب كما نطلق عليه دائما لان المريخ وقتها كان لكل الشعب و الان اصبح في يد قلة تريد ان تتحكم فيه بملايينها التي تدفعه كما يريد الحاج
متفرقات
تردد ان السيج جمال الوالي وافق على قيادة نادي المريخ عبر لجنة تسيير يحددها لثلاثة اشهر .
ونطرح سؤالا هل ان الــــــــ(3) اشهر كافية لشطب ديون المريخ و اعادته الى مكانه المعروف الذي تسلمه منه الاخ جمال وهو صافي من الديون.
عودة الوالي هذه المرة انقسمت حولها جماهير المريخ ما بين رافض ومطالب
المريخ مقبل على مباراة مهمة ضد هلال الجبال و الهلال تمسك بحقه و رفض التأجيل او التحويل و ما بين التأجيل و التحويل سيضيع المريخ.
الحق مع الهلال لان بطولة الابطال الافريقية و الكونفدرالية تلعب في رمضان و سبق للقمة ان لعبت في نهار رمضان.
اخيرا
ظهر الاستاذ كمال حامد في مائد الوالي و ذكرنا بايام المريخ الجميلة التي كان يلعب فيها الراحل عبد المجيد عبد الرازق دور حمامة السلام.
نخشي ان يتحول المريخ الى ساحة حرب بعد رفض اولتراس فض الاعتصام دون الاستجابة لمطالبهم وهي منطقية.
اخيرا جدا
خسارة المريخ لاي مباراة من مبارياته في بطولة الدوري ضد الهلال كادوقلي او الاهلي شندي او القمة سيفقد البطولة تماما
سبحان مغير الاحوال


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اعضاء بجمعية المريخ يلجاؤن للفيفا لتعطيل تعيين الوالي رئيسا للمري

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تفيد متابعات كفرووتر ان اللجنة القانوينة للحراك الديقراطية قد كلفت محامي سويسري لرفع شكوى ضد ما اسمته الحرب على الديقراطية و ذلك لايقاف تعيين الوالي و العودة للجمعية القانونية و يجدر ذكره ان ابن المريخ الفاتح مختار هو من يتراس اللجنة القانونية لمناهضة التعيين بالمريخ و يتوقع ان ترسل اللجنة صورة من الشكوى للاتحاد العام باعتباره مسئولا عن اابندية الحدترفة التي تمثل في بطولات الكاف و التي ينضوي المريخ تحت لوائه و التي يجب و حسب نص القانون ان تكون خالية من الديون للسماح لها بالتصديق وهو ما لم يحدث باعتبار ان ديون المريخ وصلت لرقم كبير و تم تضمين الراهن في الشكوى و ملابسات التعيين لــــــ(13) عاما بالمريخ و تغييب الديمقرايطة






بالله دا فهم ناس عايزين يديروا نادي فى قامة المريخ

حيقولوا للفيفا شنو
لجنة التسيير فشلت فى اقامة الجمعية

ممكن الجمعية تعقد غدا ولكن ممكن مليون واحد يقدم طعن وتلغي الجمعية العموميه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير 
 مساعي لوقف النفرة المريخية

* من يكتب بإستمرار أن اسباب النفرة المريخية التي شهدها القصر الجمهوري قبيل مباراة المريخ والكوكب المراكشي في اياب البطولة الكونفدرالية – ان هذه الاسباب- قد إنتهت فهو بلا شك يسعى لتحريض القائمون على النفرة أن ينسوا أمرها.
* يكرر الاستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم عبارة ( أسباب نفرة القصر الجمهوري قد انتهت بخروج المريخ من بطولة الاتحاد الافريقي) كل يوم وكأنه يبحث عن توقيف هذه النفرة حتى يغرق المريخ في أزماته.
* ويزيد –احياناً- بالزعم أن هناك أحباط وسط اللاعبين خاصة الجدد لعدم وجود (المصاري).
* يسعى سعياً حثيثاً لتصوير الاوضاع في المريخ على أنها على وشك الانفجار مستخدماً أساليب صحفية شتى منها الخبر والمانشيت في حملة إعلامية ضخمة معلومة الأهداف والمقاصد.
* لعناية الأخ مزمل فإن النفرة الرئاسية عندما تمت لم يكن هناك شرط لتحصيل اموالها بوجود المريخ في البطولات الأفريقية.
* الحجة الرئيسية التي قامت عليها النفرة أن المريخ يُدار بواسطة لجنة حكومية – لجنة التسيير- ويجب دعمها وتسهيل مهمتها من خلال دعم المريخ.
* يظن كثيرون أنه كل ما قلّ المال في يد لجنة التسيير فإن ذلك سيعجّل برحيلها.
* وذهبوا إلى أكثر من ذلك عندما توقعوا فشل إعداد فريق كرة القدم بالمريخ للقسم الثاني من الموسم.
* ومعروف ان هذه الأزمات –إن حدثت- ستزيد الضغوط على لجنة التسيير ووزير الشباب والرياضة وتجبره على حسم الأمور في المريخ ليكون الخيار الأقرب هو جمال الوالي.
* المفاجأة أن تجمع لاعبي المريخ تم على أروع ما يكون وشهدت التمارين إقبالاً كبيراً من اللاعبين القدامى والجدد الذين إنضموا خلال الفترة التكميلية في مايو المنصرم.
* وبالأمس قرأنا تصريحاً عقلانياً لمدرب المريخ الجديد محسن سيد أكد فيه ان مايدور على صعيد الإدارة بعيداً عن ميدان الكرة ولا تأثير له على اللاعبين.
* تقرأ كبد الحقيقة وفروعه تشعر أن الأوضاع الفنية في المريخ في أسوأ حالاتها وعندما تتابع أخبار فريق الكرة تجد الأمر غير.
* من جديد نعود لأخلاقيات مهنة الصحافة التي تلزمنا بتوخي الدقة في نقل الأخبار والنزاهة والحيدة في إطلاق الأحكام والآراء.
* يوم امس تابعنا مشهداً جديداً من مأساة عودة الوالي الذي ألمح للمرة ( الكم ما عارف) عن إمكانية عودته بشرط الموارد الثابتة.
* وفي الأخبار أيضاً أنه سيرأس لجنة تسيير جديدة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر وبدورنا نسأل: ثم ماذا بعد الثلاثة أشهر؟.
* بعد إنقضاء الفترة المذكورة ستعود ساقية البكاء والنحيب من جديد وسيتحدثون عن ان التوقيت غير مناسب لتنحي الوالي ولابديل للرجل في هذه المرحلة.
* وسنقرأ تصريحاً لأداري ضليع عن أن الوالي هو خيار المرحلة ولا ندري متى ستبدأ ومتى تنتهي أم أنها مثل ال 180 يوماً التي حددها الحسن الميرغني لحل مشاكل السودان؟.
* الميرغني في إنتظار الملفات ونحن في إنتظار الإنعتاق من المؤامرة المسماة لا بديل غير الوالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في ذمة الله والدة الأستاذ اسماعيل حسن



 توفيت إلى رحمة مولاها صباح اليوم والدة الأستاذ اسماعيل حسن نائب رئيس تحرير صحيفة المريخ..
 نسأل الله أن يتقبلها عنده بقبول حسن ويجعلها من أصحاب اليمين وأن يغفر  لها ويرزقها جناته العلى وان يجعل البركة في ذريتها..إنا لله وإنا إليه  راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم...




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
الإنقلاب على الديمقراطية..

*تابعت أمس الأول عبر قناة النيل الأزرق حديث السيد عصام الحاج سكرتير المريخ الأسبق الذي شكل ظهوره مؤخراً بداية لإنقلاب واضح وصريح على المسار الديمقراطي في هذا النادي الذي كما نعلم جميعاً أنه عانى كثيراً بفضل الأوضاع الإدارية غير المستقرة وكان ومازال قيام الجمعية العمومية واحد من أبرز الحلول التي حولها بقدرة قادر الأخ عصام عبر حديثه (للا شي) وكأنه يريد ان ينزل منهجاً جديداً في عوالم هذا المريخ الذي يذدريه الأن بعض أبنائه ويقللون من قيمته لدرجة جعلت عصام يتحدث عن العضوية الحالية بصورة لا تخلوا من إستخفاف، فحديثه عن الذين أتوا باللواري وحديثه كذلك عن هلالية بعض أعضاء الجمعية ووصفهم بالهلالاب سقطة لا تغتفر من رجل تبدلت مواقفه بين ليلة وضحاها.
*عصام من حقه ان يبدي رأيه لكن ليس من حقه العمل على توجيه مسارات الأوضاع وهو من فشل من قبل في إدارة النادي بأفكار أراد ان ينفذها قسراً وها هو ياتينا مرة أخرى مروجا لعدد من الإطروحات والأفكار الإرتجالية عن الإستثمار وعن كيفية حكم المريخ وعن وضع العضوية وعن الإشتراكات وعن وعن وهو بالأمس القريب من بارت كل إطروحاته وأفكاره وتم رفضها بحجج كثيرة يعلمها قبلنا جميعا فنحن للأمانة ليس لن عداء مع الرجل ونكن له كل إحترام وتقدير لكن نرفض تماما ان يلون المشاهد كيفما أراد فهو خلال حديثه للزميلة ميرفت تجاوز الكثير من الحقائق وكان جل تركيزه ينصب على ضرورة إعادة الأخ جمال الوالي الذي ترك عوالم الإدارة في المريخ بمحض إراداته وتركها من قبل أبان مجلس التقشف الذي وضح من خلاله ان الحديث والتنظير عن الإدارة أسهل بكثير من العمل على ذلك، فهاهو عصام يعود مرة أخرى مروجا لأفكار عجز من قبل في تطبيق ولو جزء يسير منها فنحن تعودنا دائما على الحديث والوعود التي عادتا ما ياتي بعدها سيناريو مغاير فمثلاً الحديث عن الإستثمار ظل واجهة لامعة يتبناها الجميع في البداية ومع مرور الأيام يخبو بريق هذا الأمر وتدور الساقية والأخ جمال تحديداً اي أحاديث له عن عمل اي إستثمارات في النادي يعتبر حديث والسلام وتجارب الرجل في إدارة النادي خلال السنوات السابقة راينا فيها الكثير من الوعود دون ان يتحقق منها أدنى شي لهذا يبقى حديث السيد عصام الحاج على ضرورة تعين الوالي وأد ليس إلا للعملية الديمقراطية التي كنا نود ان يتم دعمها من رجالات المريخ وان يكونوا حريصين لو لمرة على ان لا يضيع كبرياء هذا النادي الذي بفضل سلبية البعض أصبح يعيش في عزلة إدارية حقيقية جعلت كل أهل المريخ لما يقارب العقدين يدورون في فلك الوالي الذي ان نادوا بعودته عبر الديمقراطية لكنا من أوائل المرحبين بذلك، لكن ان يكون التعين هو البوابة فهذا حديث لا يدخل عقل اي شخص فلماذا يود جمال أو من تنادوا لإعادته ان ياتي عبر التعين هل ما نسمعه عن وضع الرجل مالياً صحيح فإن كان صحيح فالأولى والأسلم للمريخ ان تقام به إنتخابات تاتي بمن يتحمل حمل هذه التركة ولا يرهنها لدعم شعبي أو حكومي كما يخطط من وضعوا خارطة طريق العودة للوالي.
وهج اخير
*لن نقف في صف المناديين بعودة الرجل لاننا ببساطة لن نساهم في وأد الخيار الديمقراطي الذي يحكم عصام ومن شايعه بفشل من ياتي به قبل ان ياتي.
*حديث عصام عن ان الوالي يعين من يريد ويرفد من يريد يعبر عن ديكتاتورية متأصلة في هذا الرجل الذي يبدوا أنه رجل المهام وليس القوي الأمين كما ظللنا نسمع عنه.
*التاريخ لن يرحم كل من قاد الأوضاع في المريخ لهذا المنحي فهؤلاء جمعيهم بما فيهم الأخ عصام وكل من وقفوا خلف المبادرة عاجزون عملياً عن التصدي لإدارة الشأن المريخي فلماذا يريدون ان يوجهو دفة الأمور بهذه الطريقة التي تمثل إغتيالا فاضح لمبدأ أهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضة بل يمثل تجاوز ستكون عواقبه وخيمة ان تم اللجؤ للفيفا من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية وهذا هو المنتظر في حال تم تكوين لجنة تسير جديدة تلغي قيام الجمعية العمومية بنادي المريخ.
*للأسف عدد في من أسهموا في دعم إعادة الرجل عبر التعين لهم مآرب نعلمها فمنهم من يريد ان يتم دعمه للوصول لمنصب رفيع بإتحاد الكرة ومنهم من يريد الظهور في المجلس ومنهم يريد ويريد لكن هل تسمح الجهات العليا بكل هذا العبث الذي يريد من خلاله البعض القفز فوق اي قوانين لإعادة رجل غادر بمحض إرادته عوالم المريخ وللأسف لم يحتمل طول الغياب وها هو ياتي إليها مقبل بالشباك.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وفاة اسطورة الملاكمة محمد علي كلاي 
 
 



توفي أسطورة الملاكمة محمد علي كلاي، السبت 4 يونيو بعد معاناة مع المرض، عن عمر ناهز 74 عاما.
 وذلك بمستشفي بوï»»ية اريزونا ليلة الجمعة 3 يونيو صبيحة السبت
 وكان محمد علي كلاي قد نقل إلى المستشفى  يوم الخميس، 2 يونيو بعد معاناته من ضيق التنفس وتدهور حالته الصحية، ووضع  بالعناية المركزة منذ ذلك الحين.
 محمد علي كلاي من أشهر الرياضين على مستوى  التاريخ، حيث فاز ثلاث مرات ببطولة العالم للوزن الثقيل، ونال لقب “رياضي  القرن” في العام 1999.
 واعتزل كلاي الملاكمة في العام 1981، وقد  كان عمره 39 عاما، واعتنق الإسلام سنة 1965 بعد فوزه على الملاكم سوني  ليستون وانتزاع عرش الملاكمة منه، وغير اسمه من كاسيوس مارسيلوس كلاي  جونيور إلى محمد علي
 نسال الله له الرحمة وان يتغمده بواسع رحمته وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مازدا: نجوم السودان سيحدثون الفارق امام سيراليون 
 
 
  اشار الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا مدرب  المنتخب الوطني ان نجوم المنتخب الكبار سيحدثون الفارق والتفوق امام  السيراليوني بأرضه مساء اليوم في التصفيات الافريقية .. واضاف ان السودان  يبحث علي الفوز فقط من اجل للتمسك بأمل التأهل للنهائيات .. واوضح ان  اللاعبين درجوا علي الظهور دائما في الاوقات الصعبة وقال: جددت ثقتي في  اللاعبين أنهم قادرون علي تحقيق الفوز علي اصحاب الارض.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طاقم تحكيم كاميروني لادارة جولة السودان وسيراليون



اختار الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) طاقم تحكيم من الكاميرون لادارة مباراة السودان وسيراليون المقامة مساء اليوم ضمن التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الجابون 2017 بقيادة الدولي نيانيت ويعاونه مارتينيز وبرونو تيري بينما تم اختيار المراقب من مالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* المغرب تفرط في الفوز على ليبيا بتصفيات أمم أفريقيا
* تأهل الكاميرون إلى بطولة أمم إفريقيا بالفوز على موريتانيا
* تونس تفوز على جيبوتي بثلاثية في تصفيات أمم إفريقيا 2017
* التعادل يحسم مواجهة أذربيجان وكندا الودية
* سويسرا تهزم مولدوفا بهدفين وديا
* رومانيا تكتسح جورجيا بخماسية استعدادا لليورو
* اليابان تهزم بلغاريا بنتيجة تاريخية 7-2 في كأس كيرين
* كوسوفو تهزم جزر الفارو في أولى مبارياتها الدولية
* مانشستر يونايتد يقترب من إغلاق صفقة إبراهيموفيتش
* رسمياً .. بوروسيا دورتموند يتعاقد مع بارترا مدافع برشلونة
* ويفا يغرم برشلونة 150 ألف يورو بسبب أعلام الاستقلال
* الأردن يهزم الإمارات ويتأهل لنهائي كأس ملك تايلاند
* الإسباني بينيتيز يريد ضم أربيلوا إلى نيوكاسل
* محامي ميسي: ليو كان مقنعا في المحاكمة
* أرسنال يرفض بيع مدافعه الفرنسي لوران كوسيلني لمانشستر يونايتد
* ميراندا يقود البرازيل في كوبا أميركا بعد شفائه
* الإدعاء العام السويسري يداهم مقر الفيفا مجددًا
* الفيفا يتهم بلاتر ومسؤولين آخرين بالتربح من مناصبهم
* فيفا يتهم بلاتر وفالكه وكاتنر بالحصول على 80 مليون دولار
* محامي بلاتر ينفي اتهام موكله بالتربح من منصبه
* كوستاس فورتونيس هداف الدوري اليوناني يمدد عقده مع أولمبياكوس
* أرسنال يستعد لدفع الشرط الجزائي للإنجليزي جيمي فاردي مهاجم ليستر سيتي
* رئيس بايرن ميونيخ: رفضنا عرضا خياليا لضم مولر
* برشلونة يريد التعاقد مع الكولومبي خوان كوادرادو
* مانشستر يونايتد يرصد 20 مليون يورو لضم الجزائري آدم وناس نَجَم بوردو الفرنسي
* جماهير أتلتيكو مدريد تدعم خوانفران بطريقة جديدة
* مدافع بوليفيا يؤكد ضرورة الفوز على بنما
* عودة مكارثي ترفع معنويات أيرلندا قبل اليورو

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - المجموعات:

* كوستاريكا (-- : --) باراجواي الساعة: 00:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 3

* هايتي (-- : --) بيرو الساعة: 03:30 .. القناة: beIN MAX 3

..................................................  ......

â—„ تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا - المجموعات:

* سييرا ليون (-- : --) السودان الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

* بوروندي (-- : --) السنغال الساعة: 16:00 ..

* رواندا (-- : --) موزمبيق الساعة: 16:30 

* ساوتومي (-- : --) كاب فيردي الساعة: 16:30 

* بوتسوانا (-- : --) أوغندا الساعة: 17:00 ..

* غينيا (-- : --) زامبيا الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

* تنزانيا (-- : --) مصر الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

* ناميبيا (-- : --) النيجر الساعة: 17:00 ..

* جنوب السودان (-- : --) مالي الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: جنوب السودان

* غامبيا (-- : --) جنوب أفريقيا الساعة: 18:00 .

* ساحل العاج (-- : --) الجابون الساعة: 18:30 .. 

..................................................  ......

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات:

* أستراليا (-- : --) اليونان الساعة: 13:00 ..

* ألمانيا (-- : --) المجر الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

* كرواتيا (-- : --) سان مارينو الساعة: 21:15 ..

* النمسا (-- : --) هولندا الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 4

* سلوفاكيا (-- : --) إيرلندا الشمالية الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

* فرنسا (-- : --) إسكوتلندا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 3

* أسبانيا (-- : --) جورجيا الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 3

=========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - المجموعات:

* الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (0 : 2) كولومبيا

..................................................  ......

â—„ تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا - المجموعات:

* جيبوتي (0 : 3) تونس
* موريتانيا (0 : 1) الكاميرون
* ليبيا (1 : 1) المغرب

..................................................  ......

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات:

* فيتنام (3 : 2) هونج كونج
* الإمارات (1 : 3) الأردن
* ميانمار (0 : 1) سنغافورة
* الصين (4 : 2) ترينيداد وتوباجو
* سويسرا (2 : 1) مولدوفا
* إذربيجان (1 : 1) كندا
* رومانيا (5 : 1) جورجيا
* كوسوفو (2 : 0) جزر فاروه
* ألبانيا (1 : 3) أوكرانيا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاعتصاام مستمر 
 اليووم الرابع




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسريبات مبدئية للقائمة التي سيدفع بها جمال الوالي اليوم للسلطات..برطم نائبا للرئيس

 تحصلت الصفحة على تسريبات مبدئية للقائمة التي سيدفع بها جمال الوالي  للسلطات الرسمية اليوم وبحسب المصادر ان النائب البرلماني ابو القاسم برطم  يعتبر اقوى المرشحين لمنصب نائب الرئيس وبرز اسم عصام الحاج وحيدا لمنصب  الامين العام ولا تزال المشاورات جارية حول منصب امين المال ومن المنتظر ان  يؤول الى رجل اعمال معروف
 كما يعود الثنائي متوكل والمهندس محمد الريح من اعضاء المجلس السابق للوالي .. كما تم طرح عدد من الشخصيات التي عملت في مجلس اللوردات على راسها وكيل
 )DHL)
 طارق التني ورجل الاعمال عثمان محمد الحسن والمهندس هاشم مطر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: 3 ﺃﺟﻴﺎﻝ ﺗﻠﻬﻢ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ 

ﻛﺎﻓﺢ  ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻋﺎﻧﻰ ﻃﻮﻳﻼ ﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ 3 ﻋﻘﻮﺩ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ  ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻷﻣﻢ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ، 32 ﺳﻨﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻏﺎﺏ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ،  ﻓﻤﻨﺬ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ 1976 ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺪ ﺇﻻ ﻓﻲ ﻏﺎﻧﺎ 2008 ، ﺛﻢ ﻏﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ  4 ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻭﻋﺎﺩ ﻗﻮﻳًﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻏﻴﻨﻴﺎ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻮﺍﺋﻴﺔ - ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺑﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ .2012
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ  ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺃﻣﻢ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ 2012 ، ﺃﺣﺮﺯ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻓﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻪ  ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺃﺣﺮﺯﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ 1976 ، ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺃﺣﺮﺯﻩ ﺑﺸﺔ  ﻓﻲ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺑﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﺎ ﻓﺎﺳﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺛﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ، ﺛﻢ ﺗﺄﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ  ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ ﺭﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ .
ﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﺕ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ 2012 ﺍﻣﺘﺰﺝ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ 2008 ﻣﻊ  ﺟﻴﻞ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﺓ، ﻫﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻤﺖ ﺃﺟﻴﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻷﻭﻝ  ﻣﺮﺓ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻋﺎﻡ .1976
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺓ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ 2016 ﺗﻀﻢ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ  ﺃﺟﻴﺎﻝ، ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺟﻴﺎﻝ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻟﻠﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻷﻣﻢ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ  2017 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺑﻮﻥ، ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺣﺎﺳﻤﺔ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻫﻢ ﺿﺪ ﻣﻀﻴﻔﻬﻢ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ  ﻓﺮﻱ ﺗﺎﻭﻥ ﻳﻮﻡ 4 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻌﺔ .
ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ  ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﻴﺰ ﺳﺠﻠﻪ ﻛﻮﻧﻪ ﻟﻌﺐ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ، ﻭﺁﺧﺮﻭﻥ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﺗﻜﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ  ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﺗﺬﻭﻕ ﻃﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻳﺔ  ﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻬﻢ .
ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ، ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ، ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ  ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﺑﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻷﺟﻴﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ، ﺗﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﻤﻮﺡ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﺱ ﻓﻲ ﺁﻥ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ، ﺗﻠﻚ  ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺍﻓﻊ ﺳﻴﺨﻮﺽ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺮﻱ ﺗﺎﻭﻥ .
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﻮﺏ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ  ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﺴﺮﻯ ﻭﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻣﻬﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ، ﻫﻮ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﻷﻧﻪ  ﻛﺎﻥ ﺿﻤﻦ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ 2008 ، ﻫﻮ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺳﺠﻞ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺯﻣﻼﺀﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ  ﺧﻮﺽ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻳﺔ .
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﻬﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺣﻴﺎ ﺃﻣﻞ  ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻳﻮﻡ، ﺣﻴﻦ ﺃﺣﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺎﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ  ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻌﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ 1-1 ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻣﺎﺭﺱ  ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ : " ﻧﺤﻦ ﻧﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﻠﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﻯ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺗﻀﻢ ﺃﺟﻴﺎﻻ  ﻣﺘﻌﺪﺩﺓ، ﻷﻥ ﻧﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ ﻣﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻴﻞ ﻵﺧﺮ ."
ﻻﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﺃﻣﺜﺎﻝ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﺃﻛﺮﻡ  ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺩﻱ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ " ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ " ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ " ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ " ، ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻮ  ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺑﺸﺔ ﻭﻧﺰﺍﺭ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ " ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ " ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ " ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ " ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﺪﺛﺮ  ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻭﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻭﻟﻲ " ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ " ، ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ  ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻟﻴﺼﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺑﻮﻥ 2017 ، ﻟﻘﺪ ﺳﺒﻖ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻟﻌﺒﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ  ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ 2012 ، ﻫﻢ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺟﻴﻞ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺟﻴﻞ 1970 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻱ، ﻷﻧﻬﻢ  ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻧﺠﺤﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺨﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ .
ﻟﻜﻦ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺟﻴﻞ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ  ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺳﺠﻠﻬﻢ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﻋﻴﻢ ﻟﻴﻈﻬﺮ ﺟﻤﻴﻼ، ﺇﺫ ﻻﺑﺪ  ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺠﺮﺑﻮﺍ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ " ﻛﺎﻥ " ﻟﻴﻠﺤﻘﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻵﺧﺮﻳﻦ، ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ :  ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺄﻟﻖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ، ﻭﺯﻣﻴﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ  ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻌﻢ " ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ ."
ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ : " ﺃﻭﻝ ﻭﺃﻫﻢ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻫﻮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺿﺪ  ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻫﻲ ﺃﻣﻠﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﻭﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻟﻺﺑﻘﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻈﻮﻇﻨﺎ ﺣﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ، ﻟﺬﺍ  ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻘﺪﻡ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ ﺿﺪﻫﻢ . ﺭﻏﺒﺘﻨﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻴﻞ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﺓ، ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﻷﻥ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ  ﻗﺎﺭﺓ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺑﻮﻥ ."
ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﻃﻤﻮﺡ ﻻﻋﺐ  ﺟﺪﻳﺪ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﻗﺎﻝ : " ﺃﻧﺎ ﺳﺄﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺣﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻓﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ، ﻭﻟﺪﻱ ﺭﻏﺒﺔ  ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻮﺽ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺑﻼﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ."
ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﺛﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ : ﺃﺻﻐﺮ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺃﻃﻬﺮ ﺃﻃﻬﺮ، ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺃﺑﻮ ﻋﺎﻗﻠﺔ، ﻛﻠﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺘﻌﺪﺩ ﺍﻷﻏﺮﺍﺽ .
ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻝ  ﺃﻃﻬﺮ : " ﺣﻠﻤﻲ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ، ﻓﻨﺤﻦ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺃﻥ  ﻧﻜﺘﺐ ﺃﺳﻤﺎﺀﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺷﺎﺭﻛﻮﺍ ﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﺓ، ﻭﺃﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻗﺪﻡ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ  ﺷﻲﺀ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﻟﻸﺟﻴﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ، ﻭﺃﻥ ﺃﺳﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺃﻗﺼﻰ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﻟﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺭﺳﻢ  ﻓﺮﺣﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﻔﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ."

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âک…âک…نبض الصفوةâک…âک…

 âک…âک…امير عوضâک…âک…

 âک…âک…إلزامية العودةâک…âک…



 âک…لا شك أن عودة السيد جمال الوالي لقيادة دفة نادي المريخ ستسهم في إستقرار الأحوال الملتهبة في كل مناحي النادي الكبير..
 âک…هذه العودة ستنزل بردا و سلاما علي نيران الأوضاع المأساوية التي يكتوي بنارها المريخاب عموما..
  âک…فحال الفريق أصبح يغني عن السؤال.. و الديون (المستحقة السداد) تشكل  برزخا مانعا لعملية التطوير و الإستثمار في أكبر أندية أفريقيا..
  âک…حتي اللاعبين فقد تأثروا بهذه الأجواء السلبية.. فالبعض منهم لم يتسلم  مقدمات عقوده و البعض يعاني من عدم إنتظام المرتبات.. فضلا عن التحضيرات  الفقيرة عبر المعسكرات التي تشابه تجمعات (الداخليات) الفقيرة!!
 âک…لهذا يبقي الإجماع المريخي علي عودة الوالي هو إعتراف ضمني بقدرات الرجل الإستثنائية علي لملمة أطراف الثوب المريخي الممزق..
 âک…هذا الإجماع و هذه الثقة مردهما قدرات الوالي الخارقة لجعل (الفسيخ شربات) مستخدما في ذلك شبكة علاقاته التي تجعل المستحيل ممكنا..
 âک…هذه الحقائق هي ما توصل إليها عقلاء المريخ.. و هي عند الغالبية الحمراء أصبحت من المسلمات و الثوابت..
  âک…و في إعتقادي بأن تجربة ثلاثة عشر عاما في حكم المريخ كفيلة بجعل الرجل  يكتنز حملا من الخبرات التي ستعينه علي قيادة قطار المريخ المتعثر..
  âک…و حسنا فعل و هو يحاول إشراك الجميع معه في هذا الحمل الثقيل.. و لهذا  تبقي إعانته ماديا و فكريا من عموم الصفوة فرض عين علي كل قادر..
 âک…كل الحراك المحمود الذي شاب ديار المريخ في سابق الأيام ينبئ بمعاونه غير مسبوقة للقائد القادم..
  âک…فقط ننتظر مجلسا متجانسا في الأفكار و الأطروحات.. و لا نتمني دخول  المتنافرين و الأقطاب المتصارعة حتي لا ينحرف المسير القادم بفعل التشاكس و  التعاكس كما عشنا كثيرا..
 âک…و ها هو قطار المريخ في طريقه للتحرك.. و  ما زلنا في إنتظار من إبتعدوا و إختاروا ركنا قصيا.. و دعوتنا لهم بأن  ألحقوا هذه المسيرة الظافرة و القاصدة لمصلحة الكيان الكبير.
 âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…
 âک…عودة الوالي تمثل قناعات ظ©ظ©% من عموم المريخاب..
 âک…نية الوالي في إرساء دعائم الإستثمار في المريخ ستمثل مخرجا حقيقيا لمشاكل النادي..
 âک…الإستثمار قصير الأجل و طويله عبر الخطط الطموحة هو ما سيقود المريخ للإفلات من قبضة الأفراد..
 âک…علي الحكومة الإسراع بتقديم الدعم المادي لتغطية الديون و وضع لبنات الإستثمار المستقبلي..
 âک…و علي كل المريخاب دعم الوالي حال عودته و عدم تركه يسير وحده وسط الأشواك..
 âک…مواصلة الدعم و الإلتفاف حول الفريق واجب علي كل مريخي صميم..
 âک…علي الأخوة في التحالف مد أياديهم بيضاء من أجل وحدة مريخية تتحدي الأخطار..
 âک…خبرة السنوات.. هي الزاد و المرتكز المعين للوالي من أجل النهوض بالمريخ..
 âک…و ثلاثة عشر عاما كفيله بجعله يضع الأمور في ميزان العارف و المجرب لكل المآلات..
 âک…الرعب الأزرق من عودة المحبوب يحمل إعترافا علنيا بخوفهم من عودته التي تذيقهم الويل و الثبور و عظائم الأمور..
 âک…و من العار إرتماء البعض في الحضن الأزرق نكاية في الوالي!!
 âک…عود لينا يا ليل الفرح.
 âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…
 لا بديل للوالي.. إلا الوالي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جهات نافذة تطالب جمال الوالي بقائمته الرئيسية اليوم

افادت المتابعات ان جهات رسمية نافذة طلبت عقد اجتماع عاجل مع رئيس المريخ السابق جمال الوالي ظهر اليوم
وطالبت الجهات الرسمية من الوالي احضار قائمته التي ينوي العمل معها تمهيدا لاعلان اللجنة في اسرع فرصة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة التسيير تعلن الاستقالة من داخل دار النادي بسبب المماطلة من دعم الحكومة
والجماهير الحاشدة بدار النادي يرفضون الاستقالة

كتب ::: ضاحي عبدالله
اجتمعت لجنة التسيير بدار النادي نادي الأمل برئاسة الرشيد خضر عبده وأركان حربه في اللقاء التنويري الهام
والذي صرح من خلاله الرشيد خضر عبده
نعم دعمتنا الحكومة ولكن لم يكن كافي بتسجيل اللاعبين في الفترة التكميلية
وقال نادي الأمل عليه مديونات من عدد من الجهات وعجزنا عن سدادها بسبب المماطلة من دعم الحكومة
وقال إننا جئنا لمشاورتكم كجماهير
ورفضت الجماهير الحاضرة بدار النادي تقديم الاستقالة واجبرت المجلس على عدم الاستقالة والمواصلة في تسير النادي
ورجع الرشيد وقال كان آخر موعد لتقديم الدعم بعد أسبوع من الآن وسننتظر بعد الاسبوع أما إذا تسلمنا الدعم فسنواصل وإذا لم نستلم سنعود ونجلس معكم بدار النادي لإتخاذ القرار

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
بكري يوسف
وعاد الحبيب المنتظر 



والأمة الحمراء تتلقى أجمل خبر بعودة الرئيس المحبوب والي الجمال لقواعده سالما قائدا أمينا على مستقبل النادي لفترة جديدة خبر إنتشت بموجبه الجماهير المريخية الغائبة عن مشهد الأفراح لستة أشهر عانى فيها الفريق الأمرين لتكون فترة الوالي المقبلة أشبه بمهمة الإنقاذ.

* لعب مجلس الشورى المريخي دورا مهماً في القرار الذي أدخل الفرح لمدينة الصفوة وهكذا هم كبار المريخ حراسه وحماته من نائبات الدهر وقساوة المحن.

* عندما يدخل الكبار الميدان فاعلم أن الأمر إلى نجاح لذلك لم نكن نشك للحظة واحدة في قدرة الرموز علي إنجاز المهمة وتلبية رغبة الجماهير في إعادة الرئيس المحبوب لدفة قيادة النادي في المرحلة المقبلة وقد كان بالرغم من الصعوبات التي واجهتهم إلا أن كبارنا كانوا كما العهد بهم حراسا للمريخ وساسا له.

بمقدار ما فرح الناس وهللوا لعودة المحبوب وبالرغم من قدرة الرجل على حلحلة ما تشعب من أمور الكاش التي أشعلت النقاش إلا أننا نري  أن عودة الوالي لا تمثل الحل الجذري للأزمة ولكنه أفضل الخيارات المطروحة وبلا منافس لذلك وحتى نضمن إستمرارية صمام الأمان علينا أن ندعمه ونقف بجانبه بكل قوة حتى يعلم بأن شعب المريخ قد تغير فعلاً لا قولاً وترك الفرجة وتحول لداعم كبير للنادي ويكفي أن نستدل بما قدمته قروبات الصفوة بمواقع التواصل الإجتماعي من دعم جعل الفخر سمة لكل منتم لهذا الصرح الشامخ وهو ما نتمنى له أن يتصل  .

في غمرة أفراح الصفوة أبى البعض إلا أن يدس السم في الدسم ويغرد خارج السرب ويمارس العرض خارج الزفة فينادي بما يسمى بالديمقراطية ويتباكى عليها زارفا دموع التماسيح متناسين عن عمد أن الديمقراطية ما هي إلا وسيلة للوصول إلى مجلس إدارة قادر على حمل الراية وأنها ليست غاية في كل الأحوال .

*طالعنا بالأمس ما مفاده قيام  التحالف برفع شكوى للفيفا ضد جهات إتهمها بإجهاض العملية الديمقراطية ونسفها رافعاً شعارات براقة تتحدث كلها عن أهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية غير آبهين بالأفراح التي عمت ديار المريخ ومتناسين عن قصد أن العضوية المستجلبة غير مؤهلة لقيادة الناس لممارسة ديمقراطية راشدة.

لكل ذلك يتبادر الى أذهاننا السؤال ماذا يريد هؤلاء ولكننا نجزم في ذات الوقت بأنهم لا يملكون الإجابة عليه لأنهم يتحركون من منطلق تصفية حسابات شخصية وغبن طبقي داخلي وناتج من مواقف معينة أرادت له هذه الجهات أن يكون سببا في عقاب المريخ عندما قدمت إنتصار الذات على مصلحة الكيان.

من يفقد البصر والبصيرة لا تصلح عصا المكفوفين دليلا لقيادته لذلك هم تاهوا وساروا في طريق متشعب المسارات لا يوصل إلى المقاصد ولا يمكنهم العودة منه وأصبحوا كمن تقطعت به السبل يتطلع الى المواصلة ويتمنى العودة وهو ضائع بين الإثنين.

الفرق شاسع بين أن تعارض وأن تعادي فمن يعارض يصلح ويكون قريبا ممن يعارض نهجه لأنه حارس للكيان ومن يعادي يبغض وذلك داء يتضرر منه الكيان ولعل الأخير هو الطاغي على سطح الكوكب الأحمر الآن.

وجد المعارضون فرصة من ذهب لعرض رؤاهم وتثبيت برنامجهم ولكنهم عرضوا عنها ولم يستثمروها لأنهم لا يبحثون عن الإصلاح بل يلاحقون رجل واحد بالنقد والتقريع أينما كان ويسعون لتجريده من أي إنجاز قام به في فترته السابقة.

إذا كانت المعارضة إختلاف في وجهات النظر وحبا في النادي لانتهت بذهاب جمال الذي ترك لهم الجمل بما حمل وبمجرد تنازله عن الكرسي لم يعد هناك سبب لمعارضته .

أي معارضة في الدنيا تقوم على التقويم والإصلاح في بدايتها وإن عز ذلك تلجأ للمطالبة بالتغيير فإن ذهب من يعارضون انتهت الحدوتة وتحول التحدي إليهم ليثبتوا أنهم على حق وأنهم الأجدر بالقيادة وذلك بتحسين الوضع بيانا بالعمل .

المثير للسخرية هو إختلال ميزان القوى في مسرح الأحداث الحمراء فهنالك فريقين  أحدهما محل إنتقاد من 99,9 % من جماهير المريخ وهي ذات النسبة من الجماهير المؤيدة للطرف الآخر (جمال الوالي ) ومن يعتمد على قاعدة لا تتعدى 0,001% لا يملك التأثير اللازم للتغيير .

* الآن جرت وتجري تحركات ماكوكية لإصلاح ذات البين ورأينا التصافي بين عدد من أبناء المريخ لكن ينحصر ذلك التصالح في النطاق الإجتماعي وهو محمود لكننا نتطلع لتصالح أشمل على الصعيد المريخي الإداري والإعلامي والجماهيري بتحكيم صوت العقل والنظر للأشخاص بعين مجردة من الغرض يكون الحكم فيها على الأشخاص بمقدار عطاءهم ومنفعتهم للمريخ.

* بالرغم مما حدث نتعشم في أبناء الكيان خيراً بأن يتنادوا إلى مائدة حمراء وصفراء للتداوي من داء الإحتراب والنزول لتلبية نداء المريخ الكيان والعمل يدا واحدة للعبور به من نائبات الدهر الى التصدر في مراقي التآخي والتسامح من أجل الإنطلاق بسفينة الأحمر نحو مرافئ الإستقرار.

**نقاط قصيرة **

* عودة الوالي تعني عودة الإستقرار للنادي.

*عودة الوالي تعني إرتفاع الروح المعنوية لدى اللاعبين.

* العودة بعد الرفض تعني أن للمريخ كبارا قادرين على فعل المستحيل من أجل عافيته.

* يستحق السيد والي الخرطوم التحية على تجاوبه مع نبض الشارع المريخي.

* وعاد الحبيب المنتظر عوداً حميداً مستطاب.

** آخر نقطة **

موعدنا غداً ان كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(العقرب) يتسبب في القاء القبض علي المدير المالي بنادي المريخ


فاجأ المدير المالي لنادي المريخ العاقب اصدقائه المقربين بالكشف عن حقيقة امر القبض الذي صدر في مواجهته في الأيام الماضية وقال عبد الحي ان مبلغ الشيك يخص اللاعب بكري المدينة الشهير ب(العقرب) وان الشيك منحه اللاعب لاحدي شركات الليموزين قبل انتقاله المريخ لكن عندما وقع في كشوفات المريخ وتحديدا قبل مباراة كاب اسكورب الانغولي ألقت الشركة القبض علي اللاعب ليتدخل نادي المريخ ويقوم المدير المالي بكتابه شيك شخصي منه
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
بابكر مهدي الشريف 

حروف ذهبية  

الفيكم أتعرفت تب

× فتحت بعض المنابر أبوابها للبعض لهدم المريخ حتى وأن كانوا لا يستطيعون إلى ذلك سبيلا.

× قال الحاج أبو سوط مشجع المريخ السابق كلاما خارم بارم ، لا يقدم ولا يؤخر ولا يشتمل على شئ من الموضوعية والواقعية أبدا أبدا.

× صحيح من حق أبو سوط وأبو ليمونه وأبو صفارة وأبو شاكوش أن يتحدثوا في الشأن المريخي ، لأنهم مريخاب وقدموا له كثيرا من على المدرجات .

× ولكن أن يضع السيد أبو سوط نفسه مع والي الجمال ند لند ، ده كلام غلط ، ولن يقبله راعي الضأن في الخلاء يا صديقي محمد كامل سعيد .

× ما قدمه الوالي لا خلاف عليه إلا من الذين في عيونهم الرمد المعمي، وفي قلوبهم الحقد المرضي.

× الوالي أصبح مطلوبا من جماهير المريخ، وهذه الجماهير التي تخلى عنها أبو سوط هي ست المريخ والمخيرة فيمن تريده رئيسا لها وليس أبو سوط بكل تأكيد.

× ودخل أبو سوط في الحديث عن أشياء غير مؤهل لكي يتناولها، كالاستثمار والأموال والتعامل مع الشيكات والمؤسسات.

× أنا شخصيا لا أرغب في أن يعود الوالي الآن مع علمي أن المريخ لن يجد مثله، ولكن تعاطفا معه كي يرتاح من ناس أبو سوط.

× كان العشم أن يظهر أبو سوط بعد هذه الفترة من الغياب، أن يظهر مع كبار المريخ ويكون مصدر خير حتى يساعد النادي الذي عشقه وخدمه في شبابه حتى يتخطى هذه العقدة العصيبة.

× نطلب من الوالي أن لا يعود مجددا، حتى نرى ماذا سيفعل هولاء الناقمين على الرجل وهم يرون الكيان ينهار؟.

× الرأي عندي هو أن هذه الفترة التي يمر بها المريخ قد كشفت لنا ، من هم أهل المريخ الحقيقيون ومن هم التقليد الذين لا فكر لهم ولا رأي بل إن أحسنوا الناس أحسنوا إن أساء البشر أساؤوا ، أعوذ بالله.

× تشير بعض الأدلة إلى أن معظم لاعبي المريخ المتوقفين عن العمل مع الفريق، رغم الوقت الجاري والظروف التي يعلمها الجميع، أن سبب توقفهم هو الاستحقاقات المالية والاستخفاف بلجنة ونسي وبس.

× من قبل طبيب الفريق أن كل لاعبي المريخ المتوقفين لا يعانون من إصابات أو أمراض عدا راجي ، والبقية سببها المتأخرات المالية ، ده كلام واضح وصريح.

× وأمس صرح العائد لتدريب المريخ محسن سيد بأنه سيعيد المتوقفين عن المشاركة في التدريبات، وذكر بالاسم عمر بخيت وعبده جابر وعلاء الدين يوسف ، فيما أكد إصابة مازن و إبراهومة وبكري.

× عمر بخيت وعبده جابر لا حاجة ماسة للمريخ بهم لتواضع مستواهما ، وأي مدرب جيد سوف يستغنى عنهما وينتدب بديليهما.

× ولكن تبقى الحقيقة هي أن هولاء الثلاثة عمر، وعلاء، عبده، أن الفيهم أتعرفت لأهل المريخ .

× هولاء الثلاثة المتغيبين من أكبر اللاعبين عمرا ، وهم كذلك من أكثر اللاعبين في الكشف الأحمر الذين قدم لهم المريخ خدمة لا تقدر بالمال، حين أنقذهم من حفرة الضياع والنسيان، بعد أن قام الهلال بطردهم وشطبهم في أسوأ صورة وأقبح زلة.

× وبعد هذا كله يتمردون على المريخ وهو في أصعب الظروف، لكي يقدموا خدمة مجانية للنادي الذي أهانهم وأضاعهم وشتت شملهم وأضحك عليهم الناس، إنه جزاء الإحسان.

× ليس لدينا مانع في المطالبة بالحقوق، ولكن الآن المريخ بلا مجلس وبلا إدارة ، والكل ينتظر قدوم مجلس جديد لتنعدل الأحوال ، فلماذا لا يتعامل هولاء بالعقل والصبر حتى وضوح الرؤية وإصلاح الحال.

× والأسوأ أن هولاء الثلاثة ونسبة لتقدمهم في العمر يصبح من الصعب أن يلحقوا بزملائهم المنظمين ، وسيحتاجون لفترة طويلة ليدخلوا جوا التنافس ، دا إذا دخلوه من أصلو.

الذهبية الأخيرة

× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول،المريخ ليس هو لجنة التسيير حتى يتمرد عليه لاعبو أرذل العمر ، والوالي ليس ملكا مبرءا من الخطأ حتى يتطاول عليه البسوى والما بسوى
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*هيثم صديق

من هنا وهناك 

عما قريب يهب الهمبريب


لابد لكل حصان من كبوة

ولكل امرئ من نكبة

لكن الحصان الحر يبين في اللفة الحاسمة

والمرء الصنديد يهب اقوي

وتعتري الامم لحظات ضعف

والشعوب توهن

لكن من اتكأ منها علي مجد سرعان ما ينهض

المريخ كذلك

يملك مقاومة ضد الانحناء

وضد التلاشي

خلافاته مثل ذيل الضب يتركها ان اقعدته عن المشي

هذا ما يجب تثبيته

……

قطع وزير العدل كل فرصة لسوداكال ليكون رئيسا للمريخ وارسل من هنا التحايا والتبريكات للاستاذ الحبيب ابو بكر عابدين الذي قام بخطوة غير مستغربة منه وهو يعلن استقالته من التحالف الذي رشح سوداكال ليكون رئيسا للمريخ عنه فقدم ابو صدام استقالة جهيرة هذا نصها



 مؤسف والله ان يرشح التحالف المريخي رجل له سوابق ومعروف بغسيل الاموال وممارسة الدجل والشعوزة ومطلوب للسلطات في الامارات ..وليس له اي مؤهل ليتولى رئاسة ناد بحجم وقيمة وتأريخ المريخ اين القيم والمبادئ.. اني حزين جدا وأعلن من هذه اللحظة استقالتي من التحالف حرصا على مصلحة ومستقبل المريخ العظيم مع كامل احترامي وتقديري لكل عضوية التحالف  وجماهير الوفية والني لا ولن تنخدع بمبررات وجود المال الوفير دون ان يعرفوا مصدره .. المبدأ الميكافيلي (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة) مرفوض وغدا سيحاسبكم التأريخ عما اغترفتموه في حق ناديكم العظيم وتلطيخكم لسمعته بترشيح أصحاب السوابق ، وقد برأت نفسي من هذا الفعل والله من راء القصد.

……..

جمال الوالي ليسا سازجا لياتي رئيسا للمريخ ولا شي مفهوم فيه.. ان اظهرت الجمعية العمومية حجم المديونية والتزمت الحكومة بسدداها كما وعدت فيمكن ان ياتي الرجل ليقدم ما تعود ان يقدمه لكن ان يجعل الاخرون الامر مثل جنازة الابيض  …قيل ان عزابة في الابيض قد قتلوا لصا تسور بيتهم فاشكل عليهم الامر وخافوا.. ثم فكروا في فكرة تنجيهم …اشتروا كفنا وعنقريبا وبرشا.. لفوا القتيل في كفنه وبرشه وحملوه علي الاعناق ودخلوا به السوق وهم يهللون في طريقهم للمقابر وكعادة السودانين فقد تبعهم كثيرون وصلي علي النبي.. والايادي تختلف حول ارجل العنقريب…انسحب العزابة واحدا واحدا ووصل بالجنازة الي المقابر اخرون.. هناك وجدوا ان الجنازة مجهولة.. كلهم انكر معرفته…الحكومة هي من حلت اللغز وسترت الجنازة

.الحكومة هي من ورطت المريخ وعليها ان تفكه من ورطته

……

كنت من اشاد المعارضين لبرهان ومحسن في خلال توليهما لتدريب المريخ خصوصا بعد ان جاء المريخ باحسن مدرب في العشرين سنة الماضية وهو غارزيتو.. لكني اليوم اشد المناصرين لعودتهما فالعرجا لمراحها…لابد من مدربين يعرفون الدوري السوداني واللاعب السوداني في هذا الجزء المتبقي من الموسم لانقاذ موسم المريخ الذي فقد الابطال والكونفدرالية بتحالف التسيير مع ايمال …لكني قرأت ان برهان نفي مفاوضات المريخ له…او اتفاقه معه.. ان كان يريد الكاش فالمريخ يريد الكاس والفرق ثلاثة نقط

………….

احر التعازي للاستاذ اسماعيل حسن في وفاة والدته ..اسكنها الله فسيح جناته

……..

يتحدث الناس عن لجنة تسيير جديدة…المريخ يحتاج الي مال…وسيجد الرجال.. علي الحكومة ان تدعمه بالمال ولتترك له مهمة اختيار الرجال

……..

الدماعة الايام دي في فرحة مزيدة لما يعترض المريخ من مشاكل…مسكين الهلال الذي يتكي علي كتابات قاصرة…الصفر ما بندس.. مثل الحدبة هو …

………

غدا نكون كما نود
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
رحيق رياضي 

احمد محمد الحاج 

حديث ود الحاج تكرار لتجربة اللوردات




*   إستضافت الزميلة ميرفت عبر برنامج (البحث عن هدف) والذي تبثه قناة النيل الأزرق أمس الأول السكرتير الأسبق لنادي المريخ السيّد عصام الحاج للحديث عن المرحلة التي يمر بها الأحمر حالياً.

 *   في البدء نوجه صوت لوم للزميلة ميرفت لعدم إتاحتها الحلقة كاملة حتى يتحدّث السيد عصام الحاج بإستفاضة وأهدرت حوالي (20) دقيقة للحديث مع مستشار وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي الأستاذ / أبو هريرة حسن (مع كامل احترامنا له) وهو ما كان يتطلّب من مقدمة البرنامج إتاحة حلقة منفصلة لمحاورته بدلاً من تلك الكلفتة.

 *   نقطة أخرى في (البحث عن هدف) وهى إقتصار الإتصالات الهاتفية على (مكالمتين) فقط لسماع اراء الشارع المريخي في القضية الحالية واهدار خطوط البرنامج في البحث عن الوزير اليسع والمفوّض والولائي وجمال الوالي.

 *   من وجهة نظري الشخصية أن حلقة الخميس من البرنامج لم تجد الإعداد الجيّد بدليل عدم الترتيب الذي ظهرت به الزميلة ميرفت (على غير عادتها) في إدارة الحوار مع السيّد عصام الحاج وحشو (20) دقيقة من زمن البرنامج للحديث عن قضية أخرى.

 *   المهم، نعود لحديث السكرتير الأسبق لنادي المريخ والذي لم يخلو من (الأمنيات) في ظل وضعية رياضية مؤسفة تعيشها الرياضة السودانية على وجه العموم وكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص.

 *   عصام الحاج تحدّث عن ضرورة تفعيل الإستثمار وطالب بمنح الرئيس المنتخب صلاحيات إختيار معاونيه حتى لا تأتي الإنتخابات (بمجالس متنافرة) أو لحم راس على حد تعبيره.

 *   شخصياً سأركز على جزئية محددة وهى (إختيار المعاونين) بغرض فتح آفاق للإستثمار وهنا سأذكّر سعادة السكرتير الأسبق بما حدث في العام (2013) عندما عاد جمال الوالي في شهر مايو عبر بوابة (التسيير) والمجلس الشهير الذي أطلق عليه (اللوردات) في إشارة واضحة لقدراتهم المالية والتي كان لجمال الوالي الدور الأبرز في تعيينها برفقته باللجنة.

 *   بعدها سمعنا عن الكثير من الوعود المالية وتذليل جميع الصعاب وسداد الديون وإنشاء شركة إستثمارية برأس مال مقترح (500 مليون دولار) بإسم المريخ وجذب رعاة بمبالغ مهولة وكل تلك الوعود ذهبت مع من هم ذهبوا !!

 *   لذلك فإن المأزق الحقيقي ليس في عودة الوالي وإختيار معاونيه وإنما في (قناعات) أبناء المريخ بضرورة إخراجه من نفق تمويل الفرد إلى رحاب التمويل الذاتي.

 *   مالم تتغيّر قناعات الأقطاب والرواد ورجال الأعمال والمقتدرين من أبناء المريخ بضرورة المساهمة في تفعيل الجوانب الإستثمارية والمساهمة مع أي رئيس قادم وعدم ربط تلك الدعومات (بالتواجد في إحدى المناصب) مالم تتغير تلك القناعات فكأنك يا أبوزيد ما غزيت.

 *   بمعنى أن تجربة اللوردات أجهضت فكرة إختيار العناصر المعاونة ومن المفترض أن نستحدث مقترحاً آخر لتحقيق غاية التمويل الذاتي.

 *   فمثلاً المقترح الذي أدلى به السيّد عصام الحاج عن (العضوية) ومشروع (ألف x   ألف) يعتبر مميزاً للغاية لأن نجاحه سيشكّل نقلة كبرى في تمويل المريخ ذاتياً ولكن يبقى المحك الحقيقي هو مواصلة الدعم دون التأثّر بأية عوامل أخرى.

 *   فكما أسلفنا أعلاه فإن جميع هذه المشاريع تتوقف على (القناعات) في المقام الأول والإبتعاد عن (العاطفة) فخسارة الفريق في أي من المحفلين المحلي أو الخارجي ستقلل من أسهم نجاح تلك المشاريع لأن الغالبية العظمى يتأثرون بالنتائج ويربطون كل شئ بفوز وخسارة الفريق.

*   الحديث عن تغيير النظام الأساسي هو نواة التحوّل خلال المرحلة القادمة لأن النظام المذكور وقف حائلاً منيعاً أمام تمدد عضوية النادي إلى خارج العاصمة وحجر على الإستفادة من خبرات عناصر حمراء مقتدرة ومؤهلة اكاديمياً في مجالس الإدارات (زيكو) كمثال بحجة عدم انهاء حياته الرياضية بنادي المريخ.

 *   عصام الحاج يرفض المجلس الوفاقي وأجد نفسي مؤيداً أيضاً لتلك النقطة لأنه كما ذكر يعتمد على (المجاملة والترضيات) وليس العمل والإسهام الفاعل في مجالس الإدارات.

 *   وأدق وصف ذكره الحاج لتلك الظاهرة هو عندما تأتي العضويات (المستجلبة) بإحدى الشخصيات للمجلس وبعدها لا يرونه لا في تمارين ولا مباريات ولا اجتماعات ولا حتى يجدون منه أي إسهام يذكر سوى عمة بيضاء تعتلي رأسه وفوجاج أمام العامة بأنه عضو مجلس المريخ.

 *   حاجة أخيرة كده :: أمنيات نتمنى تحقيقها.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*احمد محمد الحسن 

باختصار 


اتفق مع خالد عز الدين.. واختلف معه

* جلست إلى جوار أخي وصديقي الكاتب الصحفي الهلالي المثير للجدل خالد عز الدين في قاعة المجلس الوطني، التي كانت مسرحاً للتداول حول مشروع قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة الجديد لسنة 2016، باستضافة كريمة من لجنة الشباب والرياضة التي تولى رئيسها الأستاذ عمر سليمان مهمة إدارة الجلسة بكفاءة عالية، وعدالة متناهية في توزيع الفرص، والسماح لكل من أراد أن يدلي بدلوه بالحديث في قضية القانون التي ملأت الدنيا، وشغلت الناس، ولولا هذه الأريحية في توزيع الفرص على المتحدثين، والحرص على الاستفادة القصوى من وجود هذا الحشد الكبير من الخبراء والمختصين في مجال كرة القدم لما استمرت الجلسة من الحادية عشرة صباحاً إلى الثالثة والنصف ظهراً، ومن هذا المكان لا بد لنا أن نزجي الشكر إلى لجنة الشباب والرياضة والثقافة والإعلام والسياحة بالمجلس الوطني، بقيادة رئيسها الدكتور عمر سليمان، ورفاقه على الفرصة الطيبة التي أتاحوها لأهل مكة من الرياضيين- الذين هم أدرى بشعابها- للحديث حول القانون الجديد، وتوسيع قاعدة المشاركة في مداولاته؛ مما سيكون له أبلغ الأثر في إجازة القانون في ظروف طبيعية ووفاقية وبالإجماع، خاصة أن رئيس المجلس البروف إبراهيم أحمد عمر شهد جانباً من الجلسة، ورحب بالحضور، وخرج من القاعة مقتنعاً أن أهل الرياضة هم الذين يديرون شأنها، ويضعون قوانينها بأنفسهم دون تدخل من أحد، وأن الشباب يجد نصيبه كاملاً داخل نصوص القانون على الرغم من غياب العنصر الشبابي من جلسة المداولات حول مشروع القانون.
* أعود إلى الأخ الزميل الأستاذ خالد عز الدين الذي أثار نقطة مهمة تتعلق بالمادة (38)، التي تتحدث عن جريمة النشر الضار، وتنص على أنه يعدّ مرتكباً جريمة النشر الضار كل من يذيع أو يبث أو ينشر أية مادة إعلامية في أية وسيلة تتضمن اتهاماً أو تجريحاً لأي هيئة شبابية أو رياضية أو الأفراد التابعين، وعلى الرغم من أي عقوبة أشد بموجب قانون آخر، يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام البند (1) بالسجن لمدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي تحددها المحكمة أو بالعقوبتين معاً، ورغم أن ما أثاره خالد وجد تجاوباً من بعض الذين أثارت حفيظتهم كلمة (سجن)، والذين طالبوا بحذف هذه المادة من صلب القانون، وعلى الرغم من اتفاقي- كلياً- مع الزميل خالد بأن جرائم الرأي ينبغي أن تعالج بصورة أكثر مرونة- بمعنى أن العقوبة لا ينبغي أن تصل مرحلة الزج بالصحفيين وأهل الرأي في السجون، إلا إنني أختلف معه في ضرورة أن يكون هنالك حد ولو أدنى لمعاقبة السلوك الإعلامي الضار بالمجتمع وبالأفراد؛ إذ لا يستقيم عقلاً ولا منطقاً أن يضع الصحفيون أنفسهم دائماً في منصة التعالي على المساءلة والمحاسبة في إطار القانون بينما يجوزون لأنفسهم حرية إصدار الأحكام وإطلاق الاتهامات على الآخرين دون حسيب أو رقيب، العدالة- هنا- يا أخي خالد مختلة تماماً، ولا كبير على المحاسبة مهما ظن أنه (محصن) بمن يحميه من مجرد التحقق من اتهاماته التي يطلقها على الآخرين باسم حرية الصحافة، أو حرية التعبير، ولا أذيع سراً إذا قلت إنني أرسلت (بخرة) إلى الأخ أسامة عطان المنان أثناء الاجتماع مذكراً بأن هذا القانون هو قانون للرياضة يعطي كل ذي حق حقه، ويضع الموازين القسط بين الرياضيين دون غلو أو تطرف، وما دام أن الصحافة الرياضية هي صحافة تكتب عن الرياضة التي يحكمها هذا القانون فما الذي يمنع أن يتعرض المتفلتون من الصحفيين الرياضيين إلى المساءلة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون وليس أي قانون آخر؟، وإذا كان قانون الصحافة نفسه قد عجز وفشل في ردع الفئة الضالة من الصحفيين المنفلتين المحسوبين على هذه المهنة زوراً وبهتاناً فما الذي يمنع أن تكون هناك مادة في قانون آخر تضع حداً لمثل هذا السلوك المشين؟.
* والسؤال هنا: لماذا نتعامل نحن- الصحفيين الرياضيين- دائماً بهذه الحساسية المفرطة عندما يكون الشأن متعلقاً بضبط سلوكنا الإعلامي من خروقاته وانحرافاته وسلوكياته، بينما نطلق نحن الاتهامات جزافاً على الآخرين، ونرفض مبدأ المحاسبة والمساءلة، كيف يستقيم هذا يا خالد؟!.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ياسر المنا 

فيض الخاطر 

عودة مختلفة


0 منذ أن وطأت أقدام الأخ جمال الوالي أرض القلعة الحمراء أحدث الحراك والتغيير، وشهدت السنوات التي قضاها في قيادة النادي الكثير من الجهد والعطاء.
0 تميز الوالي بالإخلاص والصدق في العمل والنوايا الصادقة للارتقاء بالمريخ ووضعه كتفا بكتف مع كبار الأندية في القارة الأفريقية متحملا- وحده- الفاتورة بكل رضاء وسخاء.
0 سيكون من الصعب حصر ورصد النجاحات التي تحققت في رئاسة الوالي للمريخ وهذا لا يعني عدم وجود سلبيات وأخطاء وإخفاقات.
0 رغم كل الإخفاقات والسلبيات والأخطاء ظل الوالي يجد قبولا لم يجده رئيس قبله ولن يجده رئيس يأتي بعده وهذا ما وضح جليا في الفترة الماضية.
0 هذه المرة يعود الوالي مهموما وعلى غير العادة يحمل هواجس كبيرة ويخشى من عظم المسؤولية ويحمل هم طموحات الصفوة ورهانها عليه.
0 هذه المرة ستختلف عن كل المرات السابقة لرغبة الرجل الواضحة في عدم تكرار نفسه ولا تجاربه الماضية في إدارة النادي ومواجهة مختلف القضايا.
0 لم يكابر الوالي أبدا وهو يقر ويعترف بأن تجاربه شهدت أخطاء وهو ما يعبِّر عن رغبة في نهج جديد يبدأ من اختيار الأسماء وينتهي بنهج جديد.
0 إذا سارت الأمور كما هو مخطط له وصدر قرار تعيين الوالي رئيسا للنادي عبر لجنة تسيير جديدة فسيكون على رجالات الكيان أن يوفوا بالعهد والوعد.
0 طرح الأخ عصام الحاج العديد من الأفكار النيرة التي تساعد في دعم النادي وتتقاسم مع الوالي مهمة الصرف الذي ازداد ووصل أرقاما فلكية.
0 تنفيذ أفكار الدعم والاستثمار مسؤولية مشتركة بين الإدارة المقترحة وكبار المريخ بل كل الصفوة في مختلف أنحاء الوطن وخارجه تطبيقا لقاعدة المريخ للجميع.
0 كشفت الأزمة الأخيرة ضرورة أن يحدث تغيير فكري في تعامل المشجع مع ناديه وأن يتقدم الكبار الصفوف ويدعموا بعد ما مارسوا الفرجة طوال السنوات الماضية.
0 يبدو المريخ مهيأ في الوقت الحاضر أكثر من أي وقت مضى للتجاوب مع مشاريع الدعم والمساهمة وترك عادة ربط دعمه بالانتصارات والإنجازات.
0 سيكون من صميم عمل الإدارة الجديدة إشراك أكبر عدد ممكن من رجالات المريخ وشبابه في تنفيذ البرامج المستهدفة عبر اللجان المختلفة.
0 نريدها فترة تشهد أكبر حراك وشراكة في تأريخ المريخ وأن تكون لكل مريخي بصمته في نهضة وتطور ناديه وبناء مظلة تغيه شرور الظروف وتقلبات الزمان.
0 يستحق الشعار الذي يرفعه الوالي بالعمل لحماية مستقبل المريخ من الاعتماد على الأفراد أن تجتمع حوله كل الأطراف والمسميات دون استثناء.
0 ظلت الكيانات والمجموعات خاصة المعارضة تنادي- دوما- بحرصها على وضع حد لاعتماد الكيان على دعم الأفراد وها هي الفرصة تأتي ويقودها من يتهمه البعض بتكريس نظرية سيطرة الفرد.
0 الفرصة لا تزال موجودة بأن تتوحد الصفوف وتستمر مساعي التصافي وينتهي الخصام ويتحول المريخ لناد خال من أي صراع والكل على قلب رجل واحد.
0 لا يعجز حكماء المريخ وكباره أن يكملوا الخطوات المتبقية في إصلاح النفوس وغسل المرارات وفتح صفحات جديدة تحقق نسبة مية المية في الالتفاف حول الكيان.
عصير الكلام
0 جلسة مثمرة بين رجالات المريخ ووالي الخرطوم.
0 فرحة كبيرة عمت الصفوة بخبر عودة الوالي.
0 الوالي جاء وجاب الدواء.
0 الفرح يحتاج ترجمة.
0 ترجمة فورية دعم واستمرار النفرة.
0 ضمانات الدعم في عضوية النخبة.
0 ألف عضو في ألف جنيه كما قال ود الحاج.
0 إذا توفر مليار شهريا سيكمل الوالي الباقي.
0 المبادرات يجب أن تستمر لتسوية الأرض.
0 وزرع بذرة الإخاء والدعم.
0 تقوم التسيير بواجبها كاملا في دعم الإعداد.
0 التسيير لم ترفض يوما عودة الوالي.
0 لا تستمعوا إلى الشائعات المغرضة.
0 التسيير قدمت إشراقات تستحق التحية.
0 حضر محسن وسيلحقه برهان.
0 لوك يقطع في شعر رأسه من قرار إعفائه.
0 البلجيكي فرض القرار بتعنته.
0 أحر التعازي إلى الزميل الأخ إسماعيل في وفاة والدته.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

القول الفصل
ياسر بشير 
 مساعي لوقف النفرة المريخية

* من يكتب بإستمرار أن اسباب النفرة المريخية التي شهدها القصر الجمهوري قبيل مباراة المريخ والكوكب المراكشي في اياب البطولة الكونفدرالية – ان هذه الاسباب- قد إنتهت فهو بلا شك يسعى لتحريض القائمون على النفرة أن ينسوا أمرها.
* يكرر الاستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم عبارة ( أسباب نفرة القصر الجمهوري قد انتهت بخروج المريخ من بطولة الاتحاد الافريقي) كل يوم وكأنه يبحث عن توقيف هذه النفرة حتى يغرق المريخ في أزماته.
* ويزيد –احياناً- بالزعم أن هناك أحباط وسط اللاعبين خاصة الجدد لعدم وجود (المصاري).
* يسعى سعياً حثيثاً لتصوير الاوضاع في المريخ على أنها على وشك الانفجار مستخدماً أساليب صحفية شتى منها الخبر والمانشيت في حملة إعلامية ضخمة معلومة الأهداف والمقاصد.
* لعناية الأخ مزمل فإن النفرة الرئاسية عندما تمت لم يكن هناك شرط لتحصيل اموالها بوجود المريخ في البطولات الأفريقية.
* الحجة الرئيسية التي قامت عليها النفرة أن المريخ يُدار بواسطة لجنة حكومية – لجنة التسيير- ويجب دعمها وتسهيل مهمتها من خلال دعم المريخ.
* يظن كثيرون أنه كل ما قلّ المال في يد لجنة التسيير فإن ذلك سيعجّل برحيلها.
* وذهبوا إلى أكثر من ذلك عندما توقعوا فشل إعداد فريق كرة القدم بالمريخ للقسم الثاني من الموسم.
* ومعروف ان هذه الأزمات –إن حدثت- ستزيد الضغوط على لجنة التسيير ووزير الشباب والرياضة وتجبره على حسم الأمور في المريخ ليكون الخيار الأقرب هو جمال الوالي.
* المفاجأة أن تجمع لاعبي المريخ تم على أروع ما يكون وشهدت التمارين إقبالاً كبيراً من اللاعبين القدامى والجدد الذين إنضموا خلال الفترة التكميلية في مايو المنصرم.
* وبالأمس قرأنا تصريحاً عقلانياً لمدرب المريخ الجديد محسن سيد أكد فيه ان مايدور على صعيد الإدارة بعيداً عن ميدان الكرة ولا تأثير له على اللاعبين.
* تقرأ كبد الحقيقة وفروعه تشعر أن الأوضاع الفنية في المريخ في أسوأ حالاتها وعندما تتابع أخبار فريق الكرة تجد الأمر غير.
* من جديد نعود لأخلاقيات مهنة الصحافة التي تلزمنا بتوخي الدقة في نقل الأخبار والنزاهة والحيدة في إطلاق الأحكام والآراء.
* يوم امس تابعنا مشهداً جديداً من مأساة عودة الوالي الذي ألمح للمرة ( الكم ما عارف) عن إمكانية عودته بشرط الموارد الثابتة.
* وفي الأخبار أيضاً أنه سيرأس لجنة تسيير جديدة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر وبدورنا نسأل: ثم ماذا بعد الثلاثة أشهر؟.
* بعد إنقضاء الفترة المذكورة ستعود ساقية البكاء والنحيب من جديد وسيتحدثون عن ان التوقيت غير مناسب لتنحي الوالي ولابديل للرجل في هذه المرحلة.
* وسنقرأ تصريحاً لأداري ضليع عن أن الوالي هو خيار المرحلة ولا ندري متى ستبدأ ومتى تنتهي أم أنها مثل ال 180 يوماً التي حددها الحسن الميرغني لحل مشاكل السودان؟.
* الميرغني في إنتظار الملفات ونحن في إنتظار الإنعتاق من المؤامرة المسماة لا بديل غير الوالي.




مزمل متبرع ب 100مليون عشان كده بيقول السبب زال بعد خروج الفريق من الكنفدرالية لكن انت اللى ما دافع ولا مليم بتلوم الناس عشان شنو !!!!!
غايته فى ناس غير الفتنه والكلام الفارغ ما عندهم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكورين على الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

في ذمة الله والدة الأستاذ اسماعيل حسن



 توفيت إلى رحمة مولاها صباح اليوم والدة الأستاذ اسماعيل حسن نائب رئيس تحرير صحيفة المريخ..
 نسأل الله أن يتقبلها عنده بقبول حسن ويجعلها من أصحاب اليمين وأن يغفر  لها ويرزقها جناته العلى وان يجعل البركة في ذريتها..إنا لله وإنا إليه  راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم...







انا لله وانا اليه راحعون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
المريخ يحتاج المال وليس الديمقراطية

# من يعترضون تعيين لجنة تسيير بقيادة الوالي عليهم الجلوس مع أنفسهم بهدوء بعيداً عن الإنفعال والإنتباه إلى ضرورة النظر للمصلحة العامة للمريخ بدلاً من الإنقياد وراء ضرورة قيام الجمعية إنتصاراً للذات
# نعلم أن عدد من أنصار قيام الجمعية العمومية تحركهم أشياء تخصهم هُم وهي بعيدة كل البعد عن مصلحة المريخ
# نمتلك العضوية ولكنا نعارض قيامها لأجل مصلحة الكيان أولاً وأخيراً .. وبالأمس قالها سعادة الفريق أول ركن مهندس عبد الرحيم محمد حسين والي الخرطوم بأن المرحلة المقبلة تتطلب تعيين لجنة تسيير بقيادة شخص يمتلك المال وقادر على جلب المال وخبير بالشأن المريخي وهذه المواصفات تتوافر في الوالي وتبقى يتبقى بعدها دعم الجميع له عبر تقديم النصح والدعم المعنوي والمالي بدلاً من أدوار الفُرجة
# المرحلة المقبلة إختبار حقيقي للمريخاب الخلص فمن يعشق المريخ بحق وحقيقة ويريد مصلحته فليدعم إتجاه ما يحقق مصلحة المريخ
# ونسأل من يطالبوم بقيام الجمعية العمومية سؤالاً مباشراً : ما هي الضمانات بأن تفرز الجمعية العمومية رئيساً بالمواصفات التى يحتاجها المريخ في الوضع الراهن ؟
# بالتأكيد لا توجد ضمانات .. وربما أفرز صندوق الجمعية مجلساً لا يقوى على تسيير النشاط لشهر واحد وبالتالي نعود لدوامة الإستقالات وندخل نفق تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة
# وما دام المستقبل أمامنا واضح ومكشوف فلماذا لا نختصر الزمن والمسافة ونعين لجنة تسيير الآن بدلاً من بعد شهر أو شهرين ونكون قد ضمنا إستقرار المريخ
# كما ذكرنا سابقاً فالمرحلة المقبلة هي المحك الحقيقي لإختبار مريخية الكثيرين فإن كانوا حقاً حريصون على مصلحة المريخ فليدعموا خيار تعيين لجنة تسيير اليوم قبل الغد حتى تتمكن اللجلنة من (لملمة) أطراف الأزمة المريخية عير توفير المال وبالتأكيد الوالي هو الشخصية المناسبة لتوفير المال وراعي الضأن في الخلاء يعلم جيداً أن مشكلة المريخ حالياً هي المال ثم المال ثم المال
# توفير مليارات الجنيهات هي التى ستحل الأزمة المريخية وليس قيام الجمعية العمومية أيها المريخاب الخلص
# المال هو الذي يعيد أوكرا وتراوري وجمال سالم للعب وهو الذي (يفتح نفس) سالمون جابسون للعطاء وويحفز حماد بكري وإبراهيم جعفر وهو المدخل لعلاج المصابين بالخارج والداخل وليس الإنتخابات
# قائد الفريق راجي عبد العاطي غادر إلى القاهرة قبل أيام للعلاج بمشقة بعد أن ظل بلا علاج لما يقارب الشهرين بسبب عدم وجود المال وخسره الفريق في مباريات مهمة على المستوى الأفريقي وعبده جابر يعاني من الإصابة وغير قادر على السفر بسبب المال وبكري المدينة عاجز عن السفر للعلاج بسبب المال والدورة الثانية على الابواب
# التكاتف والتعاضد ومغادرة محطة ضرورة وحتمية قيام جمعية لا تخدم المريخ ..
# نعلم جيداً أن عدد كبير من المنادين بقيام الجمعية العمومية تحركهم أشياء خاصة تجاه الوالي لا نريد تسميتها بالمواجد والبعض يندفعون في إتجاه قيام الجميعة لأجل تحقيق هدف (دخول) المجلس في المقام الأول وبعدها لا يهم ما يحدث للمريخ من مشاكل
# وإن كان للبعض آراء سالبة في طريقة إدارة الوالي فيمكن طرحها في الهواء الطلق بكل شجاعة ووضوح حتى يمكن تلافيها مستقبلاً شريطة أن تكون نية الطرح خالصة لأجل المريخ
# من غير المنطقي أن تكون معارضة الوالي أكبر من الحرص على المصلحة العامة للكيان
# المريخ يحتاج إلى إعادة ترتيب عاجلة بقيام لجنة تسيير ومطلوب دعم هذا الإتجاه بدلاً من الوقوف في محطة ضرورة الإنتخابات بحجة تحقيق شعار الديمقراطية
# لا توجد ديمقراطية يا سادة في السودان والعالم الثالث عموماً ومطلوب اليقظة والإنتباه التام لما تتطبله المرحلة المقبلة
# الديمقراطية التى ينادي بها البعض لم نصل مرحلتها ولن نصل أبداً ولو بعد مأئة عام لأن إنسان العالم الثالث جاهل بما تتطلبه الديمقراطية
# ومن يطالبون بقيام الإنتخابات تحت شعار تحقيق الديمقراطية هل هم على قناعة بما يقولون أم هي شعارات أو كلمة حق أُريد بها باطل
# هل يعقل أن نتحدث عن ديمقراطية وأهلية حركة رياضية في ظل عضوية مستجلبة وجاهلة يتم توجيهها وتُساق كما يُساق القطيع
# كيف نتحدث عن جمعية عمومية يتم شحن عضويتها بالبصات وتسديد رسوم إكتسابهم للعضوية وبعدها لا تشاهدهم إلا يوم الإنتخابات داخل الخيام المجهزة بكل ما لذ وطاب من أصحاب العضوية الحقيقيين
# كيف نتحدث عن ديمقراطية وأهلية وما شابهها من شعارات ونحن نعلم تمام العلم أن هناك بيع للعضوية وعلى عينك يا تاجر وهناك تكتلات مصحوبة بممارسات كريهة ومتسخة
توقيعات متفرقة ..
# حديث الكوتش برهان تية عن شكل مفاوضات المريخ معه أحبطناً كثيراً وكنا نعتقد أن الإتفاق إكتمل بصورته االنهائية ولكن وضح أن الإخوة في لجنة التسيير ما زالوا يصرون على إدارة الملفات بعشوائية غريبة
# مطلوب التحرك السريع للإتفاق مع برهان ومطلوب قبل ذلك إنهاء التعاقد مع البلجيكي فوراً ونقول للإخوة في التسيير أن اللجنة ذاهبة بعد أيام فلا تترددوا في إنهاء عقد البلجيكي وسيتكفل المجلس المقبل بما سيترتب على إنهاء التعاقد
# إنهاء التعاقد مع لو إيمال يعتبر إنجازاً حال تحقق لأن عودة هذا المدرب تعني مزيداً من الخراب والدمار لحال فريق الكرة خاصة بعد النقد العنيف لعدد من اللاعبين لطريقة له وتشكيكيهم في قدراته الفنية
# المال هو العلاج الناجع لمشاكل المريخ الحالية .. وحال تم تعيين لجنة تسيير ستنفرج كل الأمور وستسري في جسد النادي روحاً جديدة
# كما سترتفع معنويات اللاعبين قدامى وجدد خاصة بعد أن يتسلموا حقوقهم المالية وبعدها سينصرفون للعطاء داخل الملعب
# لقاء جنرالات المريخ مع والي الخرطوم أمس كان مثمراً جدا وهو يتناول القضية المريخية بوضوح ويطرح المشاكل ويناقش كيفية حلها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محامي مدرب المريخ يمهل لجنة التسيير 10 ايام للسداد


تفيد المتابعات المحامي البلجيكي لورنت منح الي لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ مهلة 10 أيام لسداد مستحقات موكله لوك ايمال مدرب المريخ والبالغة 50 الف دولار .. وافاد المحامي البلجيكي انه في حال عدم قام لجنة تسيير المريخ بدفع المبلغ في الوقت المسموح سيلجأ للفيفا للحصول علي اموال موكله.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*والله مشكورين جميعا بدون فرز ياشباب
                        	*

----------

